# 4B module & AFS lighting options questions



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

For those of us that have played around with 4B and the options available for enhancing the AFS lighting under Long Coding, hoping someone can shed some light on some of the options and what they’re doing/function:

Byte 10:










When headlight regulation was turned off in module 55 in the past, does anyone know how bit 0 in Byte 10 impacts these available settings when enabled? Since it appears it cannot be disabled? 

Byte 11:










What is dynamical low beam light enabled doing when enabled?

Byte 12:










What does segmented cornering light, enabled do when enabled? Especially if one has enabled Intersection light with route data. 

How does bit 3 under Byte 10 interact with bit 6 under Byte 12 when bit 6 is enabled? 

Does this change the at what speed highway light is activated? 

It appears in newer platforms such as the Arteon and 2019 Tiguan the speed at which one wants to activate the highway lights cannot be changed. Therefore is there a relation in speed between these bits and also with what light regulation in the drop down for bits 0-2 under Byte 12. The Arteon is FMVSS, while the Tiguan is ECE48 and does this play a role in speed threshold for activation? Since these regulations (U.S.A. vs EU) relates to visibility angles and photometric angles. 

For those with the Arteon it appears that DLA may be possible from what sdvolksGTI found under the Basic Settings function in module 4B. This I cannot confirm as I know the 2019 Tiguan does not have the necessary hardware for DLA. I plan to look at what is presented in Basic Settings with VCDS to see if the listing sdvolksGTI found is just a generic listing due to the vehicles being the MQB platform and just part of coding options available. 

Maybe someone can confirm the part number if there is a true difference between the EU version of the Arteon and the NAR Arteon?

For reference on my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line (NAR model) I enabled the following, and I know others with their Arteon’s have done the same/similar with varying results. 

Byte 10

Enabled City light and Rain light

Byte 11

Predictive route data 
Intersection light with route data
Predictive AFS enabled
Dynamical low beam light (appears to vary the intensity?)
High beam assistance

Byte 12

Segmented cornering light
Highway light

Thanks for those that can shed some light on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting thing I found, it looks like Matrix LEDs might be possible 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you selected Matrix from the drop down did those windows come up automatically?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you selected Matrix from the drop down did those windows come up automatically?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I manually opened this up


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know with MK7 Golf GTI for greater AFS capabilities people would remove NAR restrictions in module 55 and then enable some of the options available. 

By chance anyone go into 4B and disable Headlight regulation and leave it off?










I saw the same error as seen in the video, but messing around the first time I re-enabled before doing basic settings. As you can imagine first time in something as important as your headlights you’re somewhat in a panic wanting to fix it. 

Here’s a link to similar disabling of restrictions when this was in module 55. 

https://youtu.be/9XUnNbKHx6c

Wanted to know if someone has tried disabling headlight restrictions and kept it disabled with no issues after recalibrating and what difference seen?

I don’t have access to my vehicle at the moment, so unable to test. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

I just turned Byte 9 Bit 0 to ECE and Byte 10 Bit 0 unchecked 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Car didn’t like that











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



sdvolksGTi said:


> Car didn’t like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you run basic settings after making that change to see if it cleared all those errors? That’s what I saw when I unchecked Headlight regulation when I first made my changes and instead of being calm, I panicked and re-enabled and then ran basic settings. I didn’t leave it unchecked and run basic settings to see if cleared those errors. Also since you unchecked Byte 9 bit 0 to set to ECE, did you go to Byte 12(?) and change your drop down from FMVSS to ECE48? Wonder if having those matched would help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you run basic settings after making that change to see if it cleared all those errors? That’s what I saw when I unchecked Headlight regulation when I first made my changes and instead of being calm, I panicked and re-enabled and then ran basic settings. I didn’t leave it unchecked and run basic settings to see if cleared those errors. Also since you unchecked Byte 9 bit 0 to set to ECE, did you go to Byte 12(?) and change your drop down from FMVSS to ECE48? Wonder if having those matched would help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did do basic setting after I unchecked it. I unhooked the VCDS, and locked the car. I remote started and the DRLs didn't come on, opened the door and the low beams came on and started it. And all the warning light showed up.
I will try changing both.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

SdvolksGTI I saw this and thought of you since it looks like you have DLA potentially. It’s a thread in the Australian Tiguan forum. 

Dynamic Light Assist
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=120920&share_type=t&link_source=app

Looks like someone named phonebooth figured it out. 

Found that thread above from here:

my journey to activating DLA on a MY17 Tiguan
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=128250&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Still hoping someone can answer some of the questions I posted in the first post. Think knowing some of this and what you’re testing will help nail down coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Arteon SEL P DLA (OBD Eleven/ VCDS)*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> SdvolksGTI I saw this and thought of you since it looks like you have DLA potentially. It’s a thread in the Australian Tiguan forum.
> 
> Dynamic Light Assist
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=120920&share_type=t&link_source=app
> ...



Quote Originally Posted by phonebooth View Post
Here are the instructions I've sent to other users to get DLA working on a '19 Tiguan Highline. Credit to AS Coding @ www.ascoding.ch as my instructions are based on his/hers but with the required changes for the '19 Highline.

Sorry it's so long but I've documented each step I took in detail. Here we go...

Module 09 - Central Electrics

1. Connect OBD Eleven to your car.
2. Turn the ignition on, not the engine! These changes won't apply if the engine is on. I've tried it.
3. Go to central electrics module 09.
4. Select adaptions from the list.
5. Find "Fernlicht_Assistent" and go into that menu.
6. Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
7. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.
8. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" to present.
9. Save your adaptions using the green tick.

Module A5 - Front Sensor

1. Got to module A5 - Front Sensor.
2. From the list select "long coding".
3. At the top of the page click the little 0|1 to go into Byte/Bit format. VCDS you can already see this
4. Find byte 19. Change it to hex value 30. You can change the hex values by tapping on the hex value in the app.
5. Find byte 21. Change it to hex value 40.
6. Save your coding using the green tick.

Module 4B - Multifunction Module

1. Go to module 4B.
2. In the list, select long coding.
3. At the top of the page click the little 0|1 to go into Byte/Bit format. VCDS you can already see this
4. Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it.
5. Use the green tick to save your adaptions.


BEFORE YOU GO ANY FURTHER...

1. Soft reset your head unit by holding the power button until the head unit powers down then powers back on. You can stop holding the power button when you see the VW logo appear.
2. On the head unit go to Menu > Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights

Running headlight basic settings

1. Go to module 4B.
2. From the list, select faults.
3. You will see a fault saying "No headlight basic setting" or similar.
4. Down the bottom of your phone screen you'll see a red circle with a trash can. Tap on hold on it. This will try to clear the fault. On mine, the fault didn't clear but this seems to be a mandatory step.
5. Get out of your car and ensure it's on level ground.
6. Go back to the module 4B main menu.
7. In the list of options go to "basic settings"
8. You'll get another list with some settings you can run.
9. Tap "Headlight basic settings".
10. Tap and hold the green tick at the bottom of your screen. You'll notice the headlights pivot out a tiny bit.
11. Go back to the basic settings menu. Select "acknowledge headlight basic settings" (or similar).
12. Tap and hold the green tick at the bottom of your screen. The headlights will pivot back to a "normal" position.
13. Go back to the module 4B main screen and go back into faults.
14. The headlight basic settings fault is still there. This is the moment of truth. Tap and hold the red circle again. Your headlights should dance and the fault should clear.

Go back into the car and run your head unit reset and light factory default again just for good measure. Turn the ignition off, then back on. You should be fault free and enjoying DLA!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you look at the long coding they change the entry in the fields above to 10 for byte 9 for the hex value. 

I think this is what Savvv may have tried in his 2018 Tiguan, but looks like from the site successfully tried and works on the Arteon. I’ve also sent an email off asking if this can be done on the NAR model. Also going to confirm with Savvv if this is what he used when he tried on his Tiguan. 

Will report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m also wondering if we do have it, because some dealers if you look through the Australian threads, dealers say they don’t but people coded and found they do indeed have the hardware capable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you look at the long coding they change the entry in the fields above to 10 for byte 9 for the hex value.
> 
> I think this is what Savvv may have tried in his 2018 Tiguan, but looks like from the site successfully tried and works on the Arteon. I’ve also sent an email off asking if this can be done on the NAR model. Also going to confirm with Savvv if this is what he used when he tried on his Tiguan.
> 
> ...


It didn't like the change hex value to 10 from 31. It has an error and the outer beam doesn't come on. But this is the only thing I couldn't change


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap bags you did it. Can you take a video of it??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I reached out to Savvv and these are the steps he followed for his 2018 Tiguan R-Line. He had errors after performing. I’m tempted to try on my 2019. I know him and I have NAR models, but I’ve noticed on the Australian forums dealers have told owners their lights don’t have DLA but have gone in, coded and works as intended. 

I’ll go back to the VAG-COM forum to pull Savvv’s post as to errors he saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It didn't like the change hex value to 10 from 31. It has an error and the outer beam doesn't come on. But this is the only thing I couldn't change


What error did it throw if anything in VCDS?

Adrian from the coding site referenced got back (amazingly quick, wasn’t expecting same day), but said he couldn’t confirm on the Tiguan but said give it a try or just set alight Assist. I did reply and gave him the errors you saw sdvolksGTi, I’ll let you know what he says. Feel like we’re right there for those with an Arteon, even if it doesn’t work for a 2019 Tiguan, will be nice to see you guys get it working. 

My attempt won’t be this week as wife will have the car and the kids while visiting her parents. I’m rocking the Volvo with some ****ty as lights. As a side note I’m wondering if the PIAA lights I purchased off Amazon for her S60 are knock offs. Not bright white as advertised and don’t seem to go out as far as advertised.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok starting at post #351, Savvv attempted this on his 2018 Tiguan. Now I received the same errors just by turning off headlight regulation and followed his steps to clear them out. So if you do get and see the same error you can revert back to default as long as one takes good notes. 

Ross Tech Vag Com for 2018
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....php?p=112942039&share_type=t&link_source=app

sdvolksGTi, you mentioned cornering lights not working is your AID showing the same error that Savvv saw when attempting? By chance did any manual selections done in Bytes 10, 11, & 12 change due to this coding? I’m wondering if we don’t truly know what segmented cornering means, what if you tried setting that back to default setting of unchecked and see if that fixes your cornering light issue? Just a thought. 

Also does your startup sequence look like this now?

https://youtu.be/SlHpu5Q0Bp4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*It works!*



ice4life said:


> Holy crap bags you did it. Can you take a video of it??


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

> Also does your startup sequence look like this now?
> 
> https://youtu.be/SlHpu5Q0Bp4


It still looks the same


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmmm, wonder if it’s fully enabled then since models with DLA show that break during start up sequence. 

I’m also wondering if Light Assist coding, if done, needs to be backed out to original coding before attempting the DLA coding?

Do you have any errors showing on the AID or MIB? Any fault codes showing up in VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hmmmm, wonder if it’s fully enabled then since models with DLA show that break during start up sequence.
> 
> I’m also wondering if Light Assist coding, if done, needs to be backed out to original coding before attempting the DLA coding?
> 
> ...


Nope, only the Traffic Sign Recognition Error


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

Once the Tig is back from western PA for the holidays, may need to give this a go for ****s and giggles. In the meantime for me going to try and track down model number of the headlights in the ROW model and compare to the NAR model. 

Just need to decide do it before or after my 20K service I have for the first week of December. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It still looks the same


Damn, yeah you would've immediately noticed the beams going around traffic. But thanks for posting the video and at least trying. 



sdvolksGTi said:


> Nope, only the Traffic Sign Recognition Error


Strange you still have this. I don't get an error only the limited function. An error would drive me mad.

I reposted with my Arteon notes- hope it helps 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113904265&viewfull=1#post113904265


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

> Damn, yeah you would've immediately noticed the beams going around traffic. But thanks for posting the video and at least trying.


I works, it's just hard to tell from the video it's take the place of high beam assist.It's pretty cool in person. The start up sequence is the same is what I meant.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I works, it's just hard to tell from the video it's take the place of high beam assist.It's pretty cool in person. The start up sequence is the same is what I meant.


Did you have high beam assist enabled and Light Assist showing in the MIB before these changes? If so, did you back out that coding before doing the coding for DLA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I works, it's just hard to tell from the video it's take the place of high beam assist.It's pretty cool in person. The start up sequence is the same is what I meant.


Is it the same speed threshold as light assist to activate? And do you activate it the same way with the stalk?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you have high beam assist enabled and Light Assist showing in the MIB before these changes? If so, did you back out that coding before doing the coding for DLA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Is it the same speed threshold as light assist to activate? And do you activate it the same way with the stalk?


Yes, same speed threshold, and it's activated the same as HBA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Quote Originally Posted by phonebooth View Post
> Here are the instructions I've sent to other users to get DLA working on a '19 Tiguan Highline. Credit to AS Coding @ www.ascoding.ch as my instructions are based on his/hers but with the required changes for the '19 Highline.
> 
> Sorry it's so long but I've documented each step I took in detail. Here we go...
> ...


Thanks for this, but can you update it with what you did to get it fully working? I know you said it turned off your outer beams at first. What did you end up changing from this list to get it working? Very interested! And thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks for this, but can you update it with what you did to get it fully working? I know you said it turned off your outer beams at first. What did you end up changing from this list to get it working? Very interested! And thanks!


I just edited the original post to what worked with mine. Module 4B step 4 was what turned off my outer beams, so I reverted it back to what it was and that worked.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I just edited the original post to what worked with mine. Module 4B step 4 was what turned off my outer beams, so I reverted it back to what it was and that worked.


Okay so everything except 4B step 4. For step 5, just confirming bit 6 checked, bit 5 unchecked? And thanks


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Okay so everything except 4B step 4. For step 5, just confirming bit 6 checked, bit 5 unchecked? And thanks


Yes bit 6 checked. bit 5 is all weather lights, I left it checked it works either way. You just won't have all weather lights if it's unchecked


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes bit 6 checked. bit 5 is all weather lights, I left it checked it works either way. You just won't have all weather lights if it's unchecked


I got confused because it said make sure 5 is unticked. But I want all weather lights so I'll check it. 

Maybe it is because this coding was for the Tiguan which doesn't have those (it has regular fogs).


I just rewatched the video and noticed you got a ding warning. Was that for the lights? Or just the road sign error (or temp warning)?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually the coding site shows:

Successfully implemented by:

VW Passat B8, model year 2017
VW Passat B8, model year 2018
VW Arteon, model year 2017
VW Touran, model year 2018

Savvv tried on his 2018 Tiguan R-Line with no joy. I’m curious to try on the 2019 Tig, but it’s in Western PA right now with the wife and kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I got confused because it said make sure 5 is unticked. But I want all weather lights so I'll check it.
> 
> Maybe it is because this coding was for the Tiguan which doesn't have those (it has regular fogs).
> 
> ...


That was my 39 degree temperature warning. I did however find out that you can change when that dings.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That was my 39 degree temperature warning. I did however find out that you can change when that dings.


Ha that and seatbelt chime was the first two requests made by my wife. 

I’m watching your video on my “big screen”, music is relaxing. Is there a spot in the video you really notice the DLA kicking in? I thought I saw it briefly. 

It rolled right into your new coding video and seeing your video on the big screen and comparing to my experience it appears dynamical low beam light enabled brightens the low beams when under the HBA speed. I was watching your speed and it never hit 37 mph until around 2:40 into the video. At ~1:20 when turning right the low beams seem to pop and seems to pop more in dark areas and dark turns but when you get around houses they dim a bit. 

Also I thought you had posted up specific steps with changes specific to your vehicle, but don’t see them anymore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

It was active most of the time, it turned off when it went under and street lamp 










The steps what I had changed are from the other Topic “Arteon Headlight beam pattern?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It was active most of the time, it turned off when it went under and street lamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have another question, did you make additional changes before this coding? I seem to remember you changing from nar to the eu lighting standards (separate from the city lights highway lights etc). Is that necessary to get this function or was that ancillary?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I have another question, did you make additional changes before this coding? I seem to remember you changing from nar to the eu lighting standards (separate from the city lights highway lights etc). Is that necessary to get this function or was that ancillary?


I reverted those back to NAR before doing this.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

4B Long Coding Tiguan
Go to byte 9. Change the hex value to 10. *This kills the Arteon outer beams so do not do this step. *

Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it. Make sure bit 5 is unchecked. *Bit 5 is all weather lights which we should leave checked on the Arteon. *

Go to byte 11. Tap the checkbox on bit 2 to enable it. *This is Predictive AFS. I did try it with this enabled it works but makes the lights move weird. So I unchecked it. Up to you if you want this checked.*




4B Long Coding Arteon
Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it.


From reading back through all the back and forths, it seems we only need to do one of the coding steps in 4b since the first step kills our outer beams, and the last step is predictive AFS which acts weird. Let me know if you guys concur (sd and Rehein)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Makes sense to me and did you go into 09 Central Electric to change the fernlicht assist to the proper setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> 4B Long Coding Tiguan
> Go to byte 9. Change the hex value to 10. *This kills the Arteon outer beams so do not do this step. *
> 
> Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it. Make sure bit 5 is unchecked. *Bit 5 is all weather lights which we should leave checked on the Arteon. *
> ...


I concur :thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wish I had my Tiguan since I’m a bachelor for a few days and I could just mess around with coding, but nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I concur :thumbup:


Thanks, so to make this more concise for other Arteon users, here goes (please check my work!):

*1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
"Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.
Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" to present.


*2. Make 2 Long Coding Changes in Module A5 *
Find byte 19. Change it to hex value 33.
Find byte 21. Change it to hex value 40.


*3. Make 1 Long Coding Change in Module 4B*
Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it. 


*4. Soft Reset MIB-II*


*5. Set Factory Light Defaults* 
Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights


*6. Run Headlight Basic Settings in Module 4B (Make Sure on Level Ground)*
Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B- Won't initially work, but mandatory.
Go to "basic settings"< "Headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. You'll notice the headlights pivot out.
Go back to "basic settings"< "Acknowledge headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. The headlights will pivot back to normal position.
Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B a second time. Your headlights should dance and the fault should clear.

*7. Soft Reset MIB-II*


*8. Set Factory Light Defaults* 
Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights


SD, can you post up your A5 and 4B long codes for me to compare plz?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks correct 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks, so to make this more concise for other Arteon users, here goes (please check my work!):
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> "Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
> ...


Looks good 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm correct then, because your A5 has byte 19 as 33, not 30 as stated. Can you click on byte 19 and show me what yours looks like. Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I don't think I'm correct then, because your A5 has byte 19 as 33, not 30 as stated. Can you click on byte 19 and show me what yours looks like. Thanks!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this today when going back looking through other threads/forums. If you look at this document, it appears it is possible to enable for the Tiguan. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it- in bits 0-3, I need to activate "additional high beams (for FLA), LED, which will change my current hex 30 to 33 for byte 19. Thank you! I will update the guide.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Thanks, so to make this more concise for other Arteon users, here goes:
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> "Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
> ...


bumping this


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So, SD, before I go through with this I wanted to compare our coding- It is way off on A5, and slightly off on 4B, even with the guide. So I am wondering if there is more you did that wasn't listed. The green are the correct changes based on the guide- But the red are the differences in our codings not listed. Maybe they are for other functions but could you confirm for me plz:

A5
*Yours:* 00 05 09 04 00 00 02 01 00 02 23 47 C1 56 89 00 97 00 0E 33 01 40 00
*Mine: * 00 05 08 04 00 00 02 01 00 02 13 46 C1 50 89 00 94 00 0E 30 01 20 00

A5 Bytes 10, 11, 13, 16 are different (outside of the coding instructions)


4B
*Yours:* 00 00 00 05 09 00 04 52 06 31 7F 6B 7B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
*Mine: * 00 00 00 05 09 00 04 52 06 31 23 01 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

4B Bytes 11, 12 are different (outside of the coding instructions)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

4B could be because sdvolksGTI and I have turned on dynamical low beam light and segmented cornering lights. Can’t answer the other module for you. 

I’m still trying to find out what these do. I can’t confirm, but it appears dynamical low beam increases the light output as needed and cornering situations in low light but not full on high beams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 4B could be because sdvolksGTI and I have turned on dynamical low beam light and segmented cornering lights. Can’t answer the other module for you.
> 
> I’m still trying to find out what these do. I can’t confirm, but it appears dynamical low beam increases the light output as needed and cornering situations in low light but not full on high beams.
> 
> ...


*A5 Bytes 10, 11, 13, 16 are different (outside of the coding instructions)*
My guess is that 13 is related to the vibrating steering wheel which I turned off as it doesn't have it, and 16 is for the road sign info- SD maybe you are getting the error because this is coded incorrectly as I get "limited" not an error and that is the byte which controls that function. I am still confused about bytes 10 and 11 though.
*
4B Bytes 11, 12 are different (outside of the coding instructions) *
My guess is 11 and 12 are related to the additional light functions coded (dynamical low beam and segmented cornering lights)- Maybe I should code these for DLA?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t know, DLA is supposed to keep high beams on when up to a certain speed and carve out light. Maybe it’s for when you’re below that threshold or when in videos the beam is carved or when a car passed you can see that high beam on that passing side kicks down and then pops back up when the car passes but the light intensity appears to be close to the same. Maybe that’s dynamical low beam in action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I went back through all my A5 coding and don’t see anything that would help answer your questions ice. sd will need to help on those. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> *A5 Bytes 10, 11, 13, 16 are different (outside of the coding instructions)*
> My guess is that 13 is related to the vibrating steering wheel which I turned off as it doesn't have it, and 16 is for the road sign info- SD maybe you are getting the error because this is coded incorrectly as I get "limited" not an error and that is the byte which controls that function. I am still confused about bytes 10 and 11 though.


*

A5












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> *
> 4B Bytes 11, 12 are different (outside of the coding instructions) *
> My guess is 11 and 12 are related to the additional light functions coded (dynamical low beam and segmented cornering lights)- Maybe I should code these for DLA?


4B












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> A5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million SD; Here are the differences of A5, so those are not an issue:

10: You have MIB High selected, I have MIB normal (High is for the Discover Pro system from EU)
11: You have AAG selected which is for the trailer hitch electronics, I have that unselected, since I don't have a hitch
13: You have "steering wheel vibration selection via menu" selected, I have that unselected since it does not have that function
16: You have "Lane Assist Disabled Text" selected, I have that unselected since I don't want the warning light when it's off


Here are the differences of 4B however which are less explained:

11: You have bit 0,1,3,5,6 and I only have bit 0. Do I need any of these for DLA? 
12: You have bit 3,4,5,6 and I have none of those selected. I also can't see my bit 0-2 since it is obdeleven, but I have bit 0,1 selected. Did you change this for the FMV ss, or is that the US version? And do I need any of the 3-6 bits for DLA, or are those just the highway, intersection etc options?


Again thank you


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks a million SD; Here are the differences of A5, so those are not an issue:
> 
> 10: You have MIB High selected, I have MIB normal (High is for the Discover Pro system from EU)
> 11: You have AAG selected which is for the trailer hitch electronics, I have that unselected, since I don't have a hitch
> ...


A5

10: I was researching how to get a Discover Pro system, and was probably seeing if it changed anything. Apparently nothing changed. ( except for this is what was causing the error!! Now it's just limited, probably cause it's not also pulling from map data.)
11: I definitely don't have a trailer, so I'll uncheck that.
13. Are you sure about the steering wheel vibration? Mine seems to vibrate if my turn signal is on and I'm changing lanes while a car is in my blindspot. Maybe it does this anyway?
16: That's why I get a warning triangle when I disabled it.

4B

11: I'm pretty sure you don't need these to have DLA, I will turn these of to make sure.
12: FMV is the US version, same on this I'm pretty sure you don't need those checked


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> A5
> 
> 10: I was researching how to get a Discover Pro system, and was probably seeing if it changed anything. Apparently nothing changed. ( except for this is what was causing the error!! Now it's just limited, probably cause it's not also pulling from map data.)
> 11: I definitely don't have a trailer, so I'll uncheck that.
> ...


That's awesome the error is gone! Total coincidence that I caught that! 

I'm not positive we don't have the vibrating wheel, I just noticed that there wasn't a setting for it until I coded that with the obdeleven app, and it wouldn't vibrate when the lkas system was in use. Now that you mention it though I know what you're saying about the vibration with the active side assist, so maybe that's the only time it kicks in. It might still work and that coding was for the menu adjustment. I'll have to check. 

Thanks for checking if you need those additional lighting settings in 4B to get DLA to work. I just want to do this once (given the basic settings bs) so if I need them I'll just mimick your coding- if not I'll leave those alone. 

And again thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

So probably one of the best videos showing DLA in action. I’ve been watching a lot to see what to look for when I get around to coding. 

https://youtu.be/11PbenBRVjk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So probably one of the best videos showing DLA in action. I’ve been watching a lot to see what to look for when I get around to coding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/11PbenBRVjk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we had snow here you would be able to see it better. And I do like that start up sequence.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> 4B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw it, I'm just going to mimick your coding- you don't have to check to see if DLA works without them active. Can you take a pic of 4b byte 12 without the drop-down covering bits 3-6 plz. Just want to see what I'd be adding in addition.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Screw it, I'm just going to mimick your coding- you don't have to check to see if DLA works without them active. Can you take a pic of 4b byte 12 without the drop-down covering bits 3-6 plz. Just want to see what I'd be adding in addition.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 11 I'd be adding:

intersection light
Marking light
Dynamical low beam
High beam assistance 


In 12 I'd be adding:

Off-road light
Eco mode light
Segmented cornering light
Highway light


Not sure I need any of it but can't hurt I guess if you're not getting any errors. Thanks SD.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So probably one of the best videos showing DLA in action. I’ve been watching a lot to see what to look for when I get around to coding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/11PbenBRVjk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ice4life said:


> In 11 I'd be adding:
> 
> intersection light*- turns on cornering lights at intersection*
> Marking light*- used to highlight objects using matrix lights (n/a)*
> ...


Rehein, can you tell me what dynamical low beams, segmented cornering lights, and Eco mode light do? Do you think any of them are needed for DLA? They're not necessary in the activation steps. Seems only the MDF settings are most important (not sure what that acronym is).


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Here are some I found on lighting*

Illuminating the road ahead

From automatic headlights that know just how much light you need, to clever lights that can shine round corners, we've made sure you're never left in the dark when driving.
Why good lights are vital
Driving at night requires extra concentration. Your vision is reduced and it can be more difficult to see vulnerable road users such as pedestrians and cyclists. According to statistics from the Royal Society for the Prevention of accidents 40% of road accidents occur after dark, so it's clear that good lights are an essential factor in road safety and driving comfort.

Ambient lighting

Ambient lighting bathes the interior of your car in subdued light when it gets dark.
LEDs light areas such as doors, footwells and decorative inserts. The pleasant, discreet lighting complements the white illumination of switches and buttons in your car, creating a stylish atmosphere.
When you’re driving at night, the glare-free light also helps you to find your bearings and locate things more easily.
For more information watch our ambient lighting video→

Ambient Lighting Plus

In addition to the above, the Ambient Lighting Plus system also includes LED interior lighting, with three different colour options. LED lighting also adorns the dashboard.

Bi-Xenon headlights

Bi-Xenon headlights shine further than conventional halogen headlights to illuminate more of the road ahead. They are brighter and clearer - xenon light is similar to daylight - so you'll find night driving easier and less tiring on your eyes. These lights also use less energy and last longer. Bi-Xenon is a special version of the xenon headlight and allows a single headlight to generate both high and low beam. When you select low beam, a moving shutter partially shields the light. To switch to high beam, an electromagnet moves the shutter out of the light beam's path.

Halogen headlights

Our Halogen clear headlights are ideal for driving at any time, day or night. The headlights are range adjustable through the infotainment system, and the LED daytime running lights ensure a well-lit route, wherever you’re going.

Dynamic cornering lights

Our Bi-Xenon headlights with dynamic cornering light give up to 90% better illumination of corners as the headlight beam will swivel to follow the angle of your steering wheel.
How does it work?
The steering movement of the headlight units, which include small servomotors, is controlled by signals from the steering angle sensor, among other things. The maximum swivel angle of the cornering lights is 15 degrees. This gives you early warning of any hazards and some vital extra time to react.

Predictive dynamic cornering lights

Using both the camera and data from the GPS navigation system, the predictive dynamic cornering lights system begins to light corners before you start to turn the wheel. It offers improved visibility on winding roads.


Static cornering lights

Our static cornering lights provide an extra light source behind the headlight reflector. When you turn the steering wheel, or indicate, a small additional reflector with a separate halogen bulb lights the area you're turning into, over several metres at an angle of 35 degrees. As a result, the driver spots potential hazards sooner and more easily. The static cornering light's clear signal effect also alerts other road users.

Automatic headlight range control

Ensures the optimum headlight setting and illumination of the road ahead. It keeps your beam range constant, however heavily your car is loaded, stopping your headlights from shining too high and dazzling oncoming traffic. The control function automatically adjusts the headlights' angle, depending on the load in your car. It comes in either static or dynamic versions. Static systems adjust to compensate for the extra weight of the passengers and their luggage. The control unit processes information it receives from tilt sensors in addition to signals from the electronic speedometer and the ABS braking control unit. It can then work out whether the car is stationary or travelling at a constant speed. The dynamic system can also correct the headlight setting when your car is pulling away, speeding up and slowing down by monitoring changes in the speed signals via its powerful control unit. Its actuator motor also adjusts at a higher speed to correct the headlight range within a fraction of a second. Automatic headlight range adjustment is a legal requirement on vehicles fitted with Bi-Xenon headlights.

Dusk sensors

Our dusk sensors detect light levels and automatically turn on the headlights when the light is low, helping you to drive more safely. The dusk sensor system is fitted close to the rain sensor, behind your internal mirror. It detects light levels and automatically turns on the dipped headlights when the levels are low - for instance, when you are driving through a tunnel, at night, or when dusk sets in. Your headlights must be switched on to auto setting for the dusk sensors to work. They turn off automatically once you're back in the light.

Coming Home / Leaving Home System

The 'coming home' and 'leaving home' functions are designed to improve your convenience and comfort. When you get out of your car, various lights, including the dipped-beam headlights, courtesy lights in the exterior mirrors, rear lights and number-plate lighting, all stay on for a short while before they are switched off automatically. The same lights are switched on when you unlock your car with the remote control. In this way your car's lights help to illuminate the way to and from your front door, whenever you arrive or set off in the dark. Note the functioning described does differ between models, please refer to the model pricelists for specific details.

Dynamic Light Assist

Dynamic Light Assist optimises illumination of the carriageway for even greater safety on the road. The system with variable road illumination allows the main beam to be left on continuously without dazzling oncoming traffic. This is possible thanks to a masking function which can partially dip the main-beam headlights. The information on other road users and the street lighting is captured by a camera on the interior mirror and relayed to the Dynamic Light Assist system. This significantly improves illumination of the entire carriageway. Dynamic Light Assist produces a brand new lighting sensation that is always perfectly tailored to the traffic situation.
For more information watch our Dynamic Light Assist video→

High Beam Assist

High Beam Assist dips your high beam automatically to improve driver control and safety for both the driver and other road users. The system is automatically activated when travelling over 37mph with your dipped beams on. Using a camera built into the rear-view mirror, the system automatically dips the headlights when it detects either oncoming traffic or vehicles ahead. It is easier than constantly switching from high to dipped beam and safer too, giving you the best view of the road ahead without dazzling other road users.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> In 11 I'd be adding:
> 
> intersection light
> Marking light
> ...


Intersection light - corner lights on both sides come on as you approach an intersection per GPS data and fade out after passing thru. I like this feature. 

Marking light - no need we don’t have the equipment. Think I read it used something along the lines of infrared (can’t find that posting), but here’s this:










Dynamical low beam - so no one has answered yet, but from what how my lights behave and videos of DLA I’m starting to think the intensity is increased when needed and if you notice in the videos of DLA enabled cars that when one side has high beam disabled, the low beam light equals the overall opposite side’s beam output intensity to keep illumination uniform so I’d turn it on. 

High Beam Assistance - I noticed after turning this on, in the MIB I was able to uncheck light assist with no errors. So turn it on. 

Off-road light - never looked into it since it was on at default from the start before I ever made any changes. I’ll see what I can find and get back. 

Eco-mode - if your vehicle is in eco mode, the lighting system basically becomes regular headlights. No corner lights, no swivel. I kept it off. 

Segmented cornering light - no one has answered this, but I’m wondering if it allows cornering lights to turn on independently based upon need while driving. By that I mean, you’re rounding a curve and the inside cornering light turns on with DLA?

Highway light - so this is where there’s confusion and haven’t found a good answer. Some say if enabled the highway light pattern kicks on at 140 km/h or 86 mph. In prior MY you could manually change this value for the highway light yet you can’t now in my 2019 Tiguan. Others have said (ROW) models that when they turned it off highway light pattern seems to kick on around 100 km/h or 62 mph. I’m going to uncheck and test again to see what happens. Being in a metro area harder to test due to volume of traffic, unless I get up at 3 a.m. for late night driving. 

If anyone can confirm, correct or elaborate please do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Dynamic Light Assist
> 
> Dynamic Light Assist optimises illumination of the carriageway for even greater safety on the road. The system with variable road illumination allows the main beam to be left on continuously without dazzling oncoming traffic. This is possible thanks to a masking function which can partially dip the main-beam headlights. The information on other road users and the street lighting is captured by a camera on the interior mirror and relayed to the Dynamic Light Assist system. This significantly improves illumination of the entire carriageway. Dynamic Light Assist produces a brand new lighting sensation that is always perfectly tailored to the traffic situation.
> For more information watch our Dynamic Light Assist video→
> ...


Thanks SD, am I missing something here? Why would we need DLA and high beam assist. Aren't those redundant features as high beam assist (called light assist) which we currently have just turns on the high beam at 37mph when conditions allow, whereas DLA (the adaptation change) keeps the high beams on always and adapts them to oncoming traffic etc? Are they truly different functions?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Intersection light - corner lights on both sides come on as you approach an intersection per GPS data and fade out after passing thru. I like this feature.
> 
> Marking light - no need we don’t have the equipment. Think I read it used something along the lines of infrared (can’t find that posting), but here’s this:
> 
> ...


Okay so *highway lights* and *intersection lights* add functionality that would work on Arteon. 

I believe the *off road lights* dip and push out the beams for better visibility when off-roading but since we don't have an off-road mode on the Arteon seems like it won't be able to activate (you access this with the rotary knob on Atlas and Tiguan). *Marking lights* wouldn't work either from the info I've seen and you've offered. 

I drive in Eco mode a lot so wouldn't want *Eco lights *activated as I'd want full functionality. 

Seems I need *dynamical low beam* for DLA to be safe as it is part of the functionality. But I'm confused about the *high beam assistance*- you're saying it adds the light assist menu to the head unit, but if I'm using DLA isn't that redundant. Meaning doesn't DLA always keep on the high beams and adpat them therefore rendering the classic light assist option (basic auto high beam on/off when conditions allow above 37mph) redundant and useless? Do they truly work together?

As for *segmented cornering lights* I guess the jury is still out on that one but might also be necessary for DLA. 

Thanks both of you for prompt and cogent responses so far. I just want to make sure I do all of this correctly.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


>





sdvolksGTi said:


> 4B


I think I'm going to code the following:
Byte 11, bits 0,1,5 (since we don't have marking light capability and high beam assistance is redundant with DLA)

Byte 12, bits 5,6 (since we don't have off-road light capability and Eco mode lights would kill the light functions in Eco which I drive in). 

I can share the updated hex values if you'd like.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry I wasn’t clear, I had High Beam Assist enabled through coding that everyone uses in Adaptations. After making some of the AFS coding Light Assist appeared in the MIB and I tested what it did one day and when I unchecked it I got cornering light errors. So I never unchecked it again, but the other day when coding I noticed that unchecked and wondered maybe this is needed for HBA. So I checked it and then decided to uncheck the Light Assist designation in the MIB and as expected the white HBA icon in the AID turned off and no corner light errors. Now this ultimately may or not be related at the time of original coding changes done with the AFS system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hang tight I have the translation for MDF and others that are related to DLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

MDF










GLW










LWR










All part of DLA (you’ll see these in the long coding)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sorry I wasn’t clear, I had High Beam Assist enabled through coding that everyone uses in Adaptations. After making some of the AFS coding Light Assist appeared in the MIB and I tested what it did one day and when I unchecked it I got cornering light errors. So I never unchecked it again, but the other day when coding I noticed that unchecked and wondered maybe this is needed for HBA. So I checked it and then decided to uncheck the Light Assist designation in the MIB and as expected the white HBA icon in the AID turned off and no corner light errors. Now this ultimately may or not be related at the time of original coding changes done with the AFS system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but maybe you're missing what I'm saying because your 4B byte 11 bit 6 (high beam assistance) is not checked- or are you saying you recently unchecked it, got the error, and then rechecked it in coding. Because I was wondering if that was what added the light assist option in the lighting hu menu which I don't currently have.

To add to that, why would I need that (high beam assistance or light assist) if I had MDF/DLA active. Because doesn't that replace high beam assistance/light assist? That is my ultimate question. I think DLA is the higher end version of HBA as it adapts the beams constantly keeping the high beam on whereas HBA just turns on/off the high beam above 37mph when permissible. Am I missing something here or does DLA truly make HBA superfluous?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah but maybe you're missing what I'm saying because your 4B byte 11 bit 6 (high beam assistance) is not checked- or are you saying you recently unchecked it, got the error, and then rechecked it in coding. Because I was wondering if that was what added the light assist option in the lighting hu menu which I don't currently have.
> 
> To add to that, why would I need that (high beam assistance or light assist) if I had MDF/DLA active. Because doesn't that replace high beam assistance/light assist? That is my ultimate question. I think DLA is the higher end version of HBA as it adapts the beams constantly keeping the high beam on whereas HBA just turns on/off the high beam above 37mph when permissible. Am I missing something here or does DLA truly make HBA superfluous?


So my reference photo is an old photo, that was before I checked here about 3 weeks ago. I don’t believe one will need it checked off as the directions state and DLA is a much more advance lighting system that takes everything available essentially at its disposal into account when adjusting the beams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


>





Reihenmotor5 said:


>



So I will be touching 10, 11 and 12. Here are my stock bits checked:

10: 0, 1, 5
11: 0
12: 0, 1


Here is what I plan to check (will report new hex values):

10: 0, 1, *2, 3, 4,* 5, *6* (city, highway, rain, mdf)
11: 0, *1, 5* (intersection, dynamical low beam)
12: 0, 1, *5, 6* (segmented cornering, highway)

So essentially I would be adding DLA (MDF) + city, highway, rain, intersection lights.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought you’d leave high beam assistance unchecked (that is default) before DLA, if I recall not part of DLA coding and as mentioned it seems redundant. I only have mine on as of now since I haven’t been able to do any coding and after turning it on Light Assist in MIB doesn’t create an error when unchecked. 

In the MIB for you and sdvolksGTI, the first entry should be Dynamic Light Assist and it should have a check in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I thought you’d leave high beam assistance unchecked (that is default) before DLA, if I recall not part of DLA coding and as mentioned it seems redundant. I only have mine on as of now since I haven’t been able to do any coding and after turning it on Light Assist in MIB doesn’t create an error when unchecked.
> 
> In the MIB for you and sdvolksGTI, the first entry should be Dynamic Light Assist and it should have a check in it.
> 
> ...


So in theory all I have to do to get DLA/MDF (in addition to the other steps I listed earlier in 09 and A5 plus resetting basic settings), is to check bit 6 on byte 10 in 4B. Nothing else would impact it in 4B (byte 10, 11, 12). I need to make a decision if I even need all that other jazz or not (city, highway, rain, intersection, dynamical low beam, segmented cornering). I worry about coding it all at once whereas you guys coded those functions first and then would be adding DLA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So, this is the MDF/DLA activation. You're essentially telling the 3 modules that you are no longer using high beam assistance (light assist- which turns the high beams on/off above 37mph where permissible), but instead are using the MDF function which keeps high beams on essentially constantly with adaptability to oncoming traffic. 

*1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*

Select "Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.
Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" to present.



*2. Make 2 Long Coding Changes in Module A5 *

Find byte 19. Change it to hex value 33.
Find byte 21. Change it to hex value 40.



*3. Make 3 Long Coding Change in Module 4B (This also adds city lights, highway lights, rain lights, intersection lights) *

Go into byte 10. Change it to hex value 7F.
Go into byte 11. Change it to hex value 23.
Go into byte 12. Change it to hex value 63.



*4. Soft Reset MIB-II*

Long press the power button until the system reboots and you see the startup screen



*5. Set Factory Light Defaults* 

Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights



*6. Run Headlight Basic Settings in Module 4B (Make Sure on Level Ground)*

Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B- Won't initially work, but mandatory.
Go to "basic settings"< "Headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. You'll notice the headlights pivot out.
Go back to "basic settings"< "Acknowledge headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. The headlights will pivot back to normal position.
Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B a second time. Your headlights should dance and the fault should clear.


*7. Soft Reset MIB-II*

Long press the power button until the system reboots and you see the startup screen

*8. Set Factory Light Defaults* 

Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights


*Remember to put in the security access code in each module for good measure. *


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If it helps I’m a fan of what I’ve coded before I make an attempt at DLA. 

Intersection light with route data is great in dark lit areas. Rain and city works nicely. Just wish someone out there knows what dynamical low beam light works (but I believe it’s something needed for DLA based upon observations) and same goes for segment cornering lights. 

DLA with route data should turn off the high beams when in the city. That’s where city lights come in for focusing the beam for such environments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If it helps I’m a fan of what I’ve coded before I make an attempt at DLA.
> 
> Intersection light with route data is great in dark lit areas. Rain and city works nicely. Just wish someone out there knows what dynamical low beam light works (but I believe it’s something needed for DLA based upon observations) and same goes for segment cornering lights.
> 
> ...


Okay, well I trust your judgement, so to be safe I am going to activate all of the functions. I need to get the new hex values for 4B bytes 10,11,12 since I don't want marker lights, off-road lights, eco lights or high beam assistance checked like SD has.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment, I just need to find time to do the same once the Tiggy is back in her home state. Once I can do the same I’ll update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

So I’m pouring through admaps, and in 09 I see SHUTTER for light 10 & 11 in the listing set to not active, when either of you changed the 09 entry to change to fenlicht GLW:MDF did it pop the SHUTTER entries from not active to active? Curious since these two a listed below this change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So I’m pouring through admaps, and in 09 I see SHUTTER for light 10 & 11 in the listing set to not active, when either of you changed the 09 entry to change to fenlicht GLW:MDF did it pop the SHUTTER entries from not active to active? Curious since these two a listed below this change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not. If you look at post #85 in this thread, I updated it to exactly what I did, and it appears to have taken. Essentially changed the system to MDF in the 09 adaptation section, coded in A5 to tell the driver assistance camera to work with MDF, and coded in 4B to add the MDF functionality (in addition to the other lighting functions you guys already added). Then rebooted and reset light settings- got the infamous AFS error, then did the basic headlight settings in 4B, followed by a reboot and reset of light settings one more time. Finally cleared the fault (AFS error) and everything seems to be working. While I have not tested it, I can attest to the startup routine changing to be much crazier (like we discussed previously in the videos of mine versus SDs). The true test will be at night.

But I have one more question- With the old high beam assistance/light assist, the white auto high beam indicator would switch to blue (indicating high beams were on) when activated. How does this work with MDF? Will it ever technically show a blue high beam (as the beams are always adapting), or will it just remain white all the time? I do see the white auto high beam indicator, so that is good!
*
Keep in mind your hex value for the tiguan will be slightly different in byte 10 since you don't have all weather lights (bit 5) which I have selected since we don't have fogs but have those instead. Bytes 11 and 12 should be the same.*



Here is an image of the Dynamic Light Assist in the lighting menu:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I posted this back in May and forgot! At the time people said it was not able to be done on the US version as we had different hardware. Seems that is not the case. Watch at 1:50 on, and it is very clear how amazing this system works. It is constantly adjusting the beams, not just turning on/off the high beams. 




ice4life said:


> Yeah I guess you're right- technically VW's dynamic light assist which dips/moves the main beam and uses the cornering lamps is tantamount to matrix lighting (although less complex). I would imagine you could code it on the US models SEL and above (as the SE does not feature the same lights with cornering/weather lamp).
> 
> Here it is in action on the Arteon:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



ice4life said:


> I did not. If you look at post #85 in this thread, I updated it to exactly what I did, and it appears to have taken. Essentially changed the system to MDF in the 09 adaptation section, coded in A5 to tell the driver assistance camera to work with MDF, and coded in 4B to add the MDF functionality (in addition to the other lighting functions you guys already added). Then rebooted and reset light settings- got the infamous AFS error, then did the basic headlight settings in 4B, followed by a reboot and reset of light settings one more time. Finally cleared the fault (AFS error) and everything seems to be working. While I have not tested it, I can attest to the startup routine changing to be much crazier (like we discussed previously in the videos of mine versus SDs). The true test will be at night.
> 
> But I have one more question- With the old high beam assistance/light assist, the white auto high beam indicator would switch to blue (indicating high beams were on) when activated. How does this work with MDF? Will it ever technically show a blue high beam (as the beams are always adapting), or will it just remain white all the time? I do see the white auto high beam indicator, so that is good!
> 
> ...


From videos I’ve seen the high beam blue will appear and stay on even though they’re constantly adjusting. Think of high beam as main beam now as they should be on all the time at speed and DLA makes continuous adjustments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found the answer to the SHUTTER and it appears the long coding performed allows the BCM to recognize the shutters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From videos I’ve seen the high beam blue will appear and stay on even though they’re constantly adjusting. Think of high beam as main beam now as they should be on all the time at speed and DLA makes continuous adjustments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I assume it will only activate above the 37mph threshold then? And city lights would activate below? Are city lights similar to highway lights in that they move the beams for low speed city driving?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct high beams on when we hit 37, and here’s a video on City Light. 


https://youtu.be/IDDvCBPoLSU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just to clarify what I did and did not select in 4B bytes 10-12, here goes

*Byte 10 (hex value 7F)- bits 0,1,2,3,4,5,6 *
0= headlight regulations enabled which was already selected
1= dynamic afs light which was already selected
2= city light which I selected as an additional light function
3= highway light which I selected as an additional light function
4= rain light which I selected as an additional light function
5= All weather lights which was already selected *(remember this is arteon only, not tiguan)*
6= MDF activation which is necessary for DLA

7= glw activation which I did not select since I don't know what that is

*Byte 11 (hex value 23)- bits 0,1,5*
0= predictive route data which was already selected
1= intersection light which I selected as an additional light function
5= dynamical low beam which I selected for DLA

2= predictive afs which I did not select since SD said it was causing the lights to do weird things
3= marking light which I did not select since our vehicles don't have this (only Touareg)
4= matrix headlamp which I did not select since our vehicles don't have this (only Touareg)
6= high beam assistance which adds the light assist menu and I did not select since we are using DLA not the original light assist
7= glw with lwr I have no idea so I did not select this


*Byte 12 (hex value 63)- bits 0,1,5,6*
0 & 1= FMVss country setting which was already selected
5= segmented cornering light which I selected for DLA
6= highway light which I selected as an additional light function

2= not selected as this is selected to create a different country setting in conjunction with 0 & 1
3= off-road light which I did not select as the arteon does not have an off-road mode like Tiguan/Atlas
4= eco light mode which I did not select as I drive in eco mode and it kills all additional functions for economics
7= race light which I did not select since I don't know the functionality


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct high beams on when we hit 37, and here’s a video on City Light.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/IDDvCBPoLSU
> ...


Cool, so essentially at low speeds the system is moving around the beam location for city conditions, and then at higher speeds the system will turn on the high beams permanently, adapting them to traffic including the high/low beam as well as moving around the beam location. 

Is there ever a time that you'd be going 50mph, it's activated, and the high beam turns off? Or would it always just have the blue high beam light on and be dipping/moving around the beams?

By the way, I think I am confusing DLA with MDF. It seems DLA is the entire system including the city, intersection, rain, highway etc lights- Whereas the MDF is the high beam/low beam adapting element above 37mph (which we knew previously as the simple light assist).


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> But I have one more question- With the old high beam assistance/light assist, the white auto high beam indicator would switch to blue (indicating high beams were on) when activated. How does this work with MDF? Will it ever technically show a blue high beam (as the beams are always adapting), or will it just remain white all the time? I do see the white auto high beam indicator, so that is good!


It works the same as HBA it's white when not active due to the brightness of the environment and under 37mph. It turns blue when its working.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It works the same as HBA it's white when not active due to the brightness of the environment and under 37mph. It turns blue when its working.


Got it- so I could be going 50mph in a bright area and it would turn off the high beams. It is not high beam all the time, just when conditions permit- with the addition of the beams moving around a la matrix lighting. Essentially Light Assist plus haha! Thanks again for sharing and answering my relentless 10000000 questions. I feel confident thanks to your answers. 

Uber excited to try it out when this damn blizzard subsides.


I have another question- with intersection lights, since it turns on the cornering lights for added illumination.. If you are going to turn (say you put on your signal) will it override having both cornering lights on and just put on the one in the direction you're turning, or will they always both be on at intersections. Weird question, but curious.


Also- what is GLW with LWR? Is that supposed to be activated? I thought those were the shutters..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> MDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are GLW and LWR supposed to be checked off? I didn't check them and it appears SD didn't either- but seems to work..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Got it- so I could be going 50mph in a bright area and it would turn off the high beams. It is not high beam all the time, just when conditions permit- with the addition of the beams moving around a la matrix lighting. Essentially Light Assist plus haha! Thanks again for sharing and answering my relentless 10000000 questions. I feel confident thanks to your answers.
> 
> Uber excited to try it out when this damn blizzard subsides.
> 
> ...


Correct the high beams will be off if it's bright enough. 

I think it was just turning on blinker side sooner, before it got to the intersection. But they both still come on.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

You think matrix light ore possible? They are all turned off











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Correct the high beams will be off if it's bright enough.
> 
> I think it was just turning on blinker side sooner, before it got to the intersection. But they both still come on.


Got it so cornering lights no longer function from side to side at an intersection. How about the GLW and LWR- It seems neither of us checked those boxes, do you think that is necessary for the DLA? I mean it seems yours is working without them checked..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



sdvolksGTi said:


> You think matrix light ore possible? They are all turned off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not possible. That I’m 99.999999999999% sure on that one. I wouldn’t attempt that since that sheet saying DLA was capable on “mid” LED headlights and have to go into the dealer with my tail tucked between my legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Got it so cornering lights no longer function from side to side at an intersection. How about the GLW and LWR- It seems neither of us checked those boxes, do you think that is necessary for the DLA? I mean it seems yours is working without them checked..


Yeah, I'm not sure about those two.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



ice4life said:


> Got it so cornering lights no longer function from side to side at an intersection. How about the GLW and LWR- It seems neither of us checked those boxes, do you think that is necessary for the DLA? I mean it seems yours is working without them checked..


I didn’t check due to the acronym description that I translated clearly felt like DLA related. Since I haven’t coded DLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is matrix lighting


https://youtu.be/F4-iwuzAey4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You think matrix light ore possible? They are all turned off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't think they are possible on these headlights- the typical matrix lights have between 5-10 projectors which truly adapt their beams and include marking functionality. I could be wrong, but I think it is Touareg only- and when you option the matrix lights, it adds the additional projectors on the bottom (compared to the similar looking 2 projectors we have on the arteon on the top)


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, not possible. That I’m 99.999999999999% sure on that one. I wouldn’t attempt that since that sheet saying DLA was capable on “mid” LED headlights and have to go into the dealer with my tail tucked between my legs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, I just get too excited when I see these things that could be cool, I might have to find me a set of matrix headlights.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about those two.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> I didn’t check due to the acronym description that I translated clearly felt like DLA related.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it seems to work in SDs video without them checked, so when I get a chance to truly confirm the system is working, I will report back on that. I don't think they're necessary as it seems MDF is active and that is the element you need (which you go to 09, A5 and 4B for).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder if those being enabled impact the startup test providing greater cutting capability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SD, I'm confused because it looks like when you were messing around with the ECE and reg settings in 4B byte 10, that you do have glw selected. Can you confirm what 4B byte 10 looks like for yours? I mean mine says the same hex value (7F), but making sure I'm not supposed to have that selected. Thanks!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I wonder if those being enabled impact the startup test providing greater cutting capability.


I noticed my startup sequence did change from down, out/in slowly, out/in quickly, up, to down, out/in slowly, out/in + squiggly quickly, up. I remember commenting a while back that mine looked different from SDs and now I can confirm it must have been related to the changes we've made. Much more dramatic and substantial!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Alright, I just get too excited when I see these things that could be cool, I might have to find me a set of matrix headlights.


In the US, Audis and Porsches have an option for "matrix design" headlights (typically on prestige trim of Audi, and stand-alone option on porsche) which technically has the functionality ready to go sans coding. All you would have to do is activate it using VCDS which is cool- They even have TSBs which say that the dealer can activate them free of charge the second the regulations change (which VAG has been lobbying for). 

So some US models can/do have it!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking forward to startup sequence video and on the road video when you get a chance. This is killing me that my car is four hours away and I can’t do any coding to see it in action because coming back from Western PA would be a nice way to test it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about those two.


Sorry I didn't quote you- can you show me 4B byte 10; that is the only one I haven't seen of yours. We have the same hex value 7F, but in an earlier photo you posted, the GLW was selected so just want to check. In your byte 12, GLW is not selected it seems. Thanks again SD.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, I'm confused because it looks like when you were messing around with the ECE and reg settings in 4B byte 10, that you do have glw selected. Can you confirm what 4B byte 10 looks like for yours? I mean mine says the same hex value (7F), but making sure I'm not supposed to have that selected. Thanks!


It’s not on in my current settings and it’s 7F too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Sorry I didn't quote you- can you show me 4B byte 10; that is the only one I haven't seen of yours. We have the same hex value 7F, but in an earlier photo you posted, the GLW was selected so just want to check. In your byte 12, GLW is not selected it seems. Thanks again SD.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I’m glad I left the all weather light on, it’s really foggy today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’m glad I left the all weather light on, it’s really foggy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet glad to see that glw is off. Thanks for taking the time to share the photos. You rock. 

And all weather lights really do help! But they kill AFS when on which is annoying! I wonder how rain lights compare- I guess the rain sensor has to be active and then the beams dip down and out like on my Cayenne with pdls.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

This is pretty interesting, I selected this and now I can turn the light side to side even parked











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you elaborate? I could do that while parked with my engine running. Granted not sure what my setting is right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can you elaborate? I could do that while parked with my engine running. Granted not sure what my setting is right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind it’s stopped as soon as I started driving. It did make a difference start sequence. Not the The cool DLA one though. It's too foggy to test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is pretty interesting, I selected this and now I can turn the light side to side even parked
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sdvolksGTi said:


> Nevermind it’s stopped as soon as I started driving. It did make a difference start sequence. Not the The cool DLA one though. It's too foggy to test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is for servicing AFS. I remember seeing an adaptation similar which allowed it to move while stopped.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So, this is the MDF/DLA activation. You're essentially telling the 3 modules that you are no longer using high beam assistance (light assist- which turns the high beams on/off above 37mph where permissible), but instead are using the MDF function. This is Arteon only.
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> 
> ...


For anyone trying to add dynamic light assist. Here are my final steps.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I posted this back in May and forgot! At the time people said it was not able to be done on the US version as we had different hardware. Seems that is not the case. Watch at 1:50 on, and it is very clear how amazing this system works. It is constantly adjusting the beams, not just turning on/off the high beams.


Just curious. Did anyone notice in this video the guy added "Dynamic Cornering Lights" along with the "Dynamic Light Assist"? Wondering what that's about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCuxraR-72Y&feature=emb_title


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What video? Do you have a wait for the bank in this thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What video? Do you have a wait for the bank in this thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he's talking about this video.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I posted my before he made an edit but they don’t tell you how if I recall correctly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea they have good videos, but they expect people to pay for the coding. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea they have good videos, but they expect people to pay for the coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just need to give us the secrets!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s out there, just have to piece it all together. Just like what you and ice did to get DLA to function on your Arteons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea they have good videos, but they expect people to pay for the coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hate the asses that do that. Post a video showing some cool tweak they did, and then refuse to share the coding.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking forward to startup sequence video and on the road video when you get a chance. This is killing me that my car is four hours away and I can’t do any coding to see it in action because coming back from Western PA would be a nice way to test it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally made a new startup video. The projectors dance around much more now. It's pretty cool. 
*
Original startup sequence without DLA*





*New startup sequence with DLA*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! Happy to see you guys get it working!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m wondering at least on the Tiguan are the interior lights coming on for dynamical low beam. The reason I say that is at times the front facing lights get brighter but high beams are not on, and it’s definitely not the cornering lights as the beam pattern doesn’t widen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Arteon DLA :


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Arteon DLA :


I know mine is activated properly (new startup routine and the menu is working in MIB-II) but I just haven't been able to fully test it. My neighborhood is way too lit everywhere so even when I get above 40mph, it just doesn't turn MDF on. I had the same issue with standard light assist on all my VWs. It doesn't like street lamps. I have noticed city light and intersection light working, but not the MDF. 

I really need to find some dark back roads but they don't exist out here.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, per my earlier post for dynamic low beam, do you think the brighter light I’m experiencing after turning this function on, at times in dark areas but not at speed for high beam is an increase in lumens or is it possible that the inner set of lights are coming on to provide additional low beam light? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I know mine is activated properly (new startup routine and the menu is working in MIB-II) but I just haven't been able to fully test it. My neighborhood is way too lit everywhere so even when I get above 40mph, it just doesn't turn MDF on. I had the same issue with standard light assist on all my VWs. It doesn't like street lamps. I have noticed city light and intersection light working, but not the MDF.
> 
> I really need to find some dark back roads but they don't exist out here.


Finally got to test the MDF function this morning on the way to the airport as there are areas of the highway without lights. Works amazing so really happy with it. 

I swear with my intersection lights though, the cornering lights come on right before I get to an intersection and then fade out when I stop which is weird. Maybe I'm just seeing reflections or something. 

City lights work well too. I can see the beam change when I get to speed or get on the highway which is really cool. Less blinding when the beams go down and out.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Finally got to test the MDF function this morning on the way to the airport as there are areas of the highway without lights. Works amazing so really happy with it.
> 
> I swear with my intersection lights though, the cornering lights come on right before I get to an intersection and then fade out when I stop which is weird. Maybe I'm just seeing reflections or something.
> 
> City lights work well too. I can see the beam change when I get to speed or get on the highway which is really cool. Less blinding when the beams go down and out.


My intersection lights fade on nearing a intersection if I'm slowing down to stop and and fade away after I pass the intersection. They don't come on if I go thru intersection like on a green light. 

Has anyone noticed the corner light come on when going on to the hi way with your signal on from an on ramp?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> My intersection lights fade on nearing a intersection if I'm slowing down to stop and and fade away after I pass the intersection. They don't come on if I go thru intersection like on a green light.


Yeah that's how mine have worked as well. But I guess I thought they'd stay on if you were stopped at said intersection and instead they kind of fade on as you approach it and fade off when you stop at it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes noticed this and some other post when first looking into these mentioned this appears to be normal behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so after trying DLA, I didn’t re-enable Rain light. It’s pretty foggy here, so I quickly coded Rain light back on to check movement when wipers are on, and immediately the driver side headlight toed in to where the beam met the passenger side beam about a car length ahead and a touch below. This would definitely reduce glare for oncoming traffic. Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so after trying DLA, I didn’t re-enable Rain light. It’s pretty foggy here, so I quickly coded Rain light back on to check movement when wipers are on, and immediately the driver side headlight toed in to where the beam met the passenger side beam about a car length ahead and a touch below. This would definitely reduce glare for oncoming traffic. Very cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting; So city light dips and pushes the beams out, whereas rain light dips and pushes the beams in.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s pretty cool, don’t need the shutters for those to function


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea it’s pretty cool, don’t need the shutters for those to function
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still don't know what dynamical low beam and/or segmented cornering lights do although they are active in my coding. And haven't seen highway lights yet (probably because the speed threshold is so high). Also- at certain intersections, my cornering lights have been staying on, whereas at others they come on as I approach, and then shut off when I get to the intersection. Maybe the nav data is confusing it somehow, but it works most of the time.

I finally get that MDF with the shutters is a part of DLA, but only one of the functions in addition to all the other bits like city, highway, rain and intersection lights. So technically you have DLA reihen, just not MDF.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d agree it’s pretty dynamic in functionality. Just no shutters and have HBA enabled so at least high beams go on and off automatically. Would just be cooler if I had the shutters like ROW models. 

I know all four fronts are lit on the Arteon for low beams, while just my outer two are on for low beams. I’m wondering if the inner two are providing the additional light I see in only certain situations for dynamical low beam? Or are the lumens increasing on the low beams?

Cornering lights for intersection with route data isn’t 100% correct so that’s probably what you’re seeing with that function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I still don't know what dynamical low beam and/or segmented cornering lights do although they are active in my coding. And haven't seen highway lights yet (probably because the speed threshold is so high). Also- at certain intersections, my cornering lights have been staying on, whereas at others they come on as I approach, and then shut off when I get to the intersection. Maybe the nav data is confusing it somehow, but it works most of the time.
> 
> I finally get that MDF with the shutters is a part of DLA, but only one of the functions in addition to all the other bits like city, highway, rain and intersection lights. So technically you have DLA reihen, just not MDF.


ice4life, do you drive mostly with your map on the AID? If so, switch to a different data set in the middle of the AID. Let me know if you notice any difference in your cornering lights with route data when going through intersections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



ice4life said:


> I really don't think they are possible on these headlights- the typical matrix lights have between 5-10 projectors which truly adapt their beams and include marking functionality. I could be wrong, but I think it is Touareg only- and when you option the matrix lights, it adds the additional projectors on the bottom (compared to the similar looking 2 projectors we have on the arteon on the top)


Matrix system isn’t directly related to number of projectors. Some Audi models and the facelifted Euro Passat with matrix lights have dual projectors like the Arteon with the ability to turn off individual LEDs. I think the DLA in the Euro Passat is superior to some Audi models since it uses both AFS and Matrix.


https://youtu.be/u05X6LswmwU

https://youtu.be/BEdKet4RBpM


The DLA behavior and overall results in the Arteon is very similar:


https://youtu.be/nI5LbLY-lDc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Faramarz1 said:


> Matrix system isn’t directly related to number of projectors. Some Audi models and the facelifted Euro Passat with matrix lights have dual projectors like the Arteon with the ability to turn off individual LEDs. I think the DLA in the Euro Passat is superior to some Audi models since it uses both AFS and Matrix.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/u05X6LswmwU
> ...


Pretty cool. And technically the behavior in the Arteon is MDF which is a part of DLA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, do you drive mostly with your map on the AID? If so, switch to a different data set in the middle of the AID. Let me know if you notice any difference in your cornering lights with route data when going through intersections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I do. It has been working pretty well. Only a few intersections where it gets confused like traffic circles.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I do. It has been working pretty well. Only a few intersections where it gets confused like traffic circles.


Try switching your screen to something other, I’m curious if you see the issues you mentioned earlier change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try switching your screen to something other, I’m curious if you see the issues you mentioned earlier change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean just change to a different non map MFD view?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, switch to something like driving data


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, switch to something like driving data
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool I'll give it a try.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to see if you notice what I noticed last night while driving home after visiting my parents. I rarely drive with the map on but last night I did, want to compare and contrast if you notice any difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I want to see if you notice what I noticed last night while driving home after visiting my parents. I rarely drive with the map on but last night I did, want to compare and contrast if you notice any difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Was seeing if intersection data improved with the fade on and fade off. I was noticing a slight delay last night when I had the map on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey all need your help. I coded my 2019 NAR Tiguan for the DLA following instructions. 

It doesn’t seem to work. Also when I push the turn signal lever forward I get a LIGHT ASSIST ERROR. 

I have tried coding it several different ways with no luck. I’m just curious as to what the STOCK Settings are for 09, A5 and 4B. Seems like I would need those stock setting then change. 

I will not that before I tried this coding for DLA I had it coded for the FOGS to be on with high beams and also for the High beam assist to stay ON if the headlight switch was left in the Auto position. 

I know most of you are chatting about the Aerton but any help for my situation would be greatly appreciated. I can send screenshots if need be. Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Hey all need your help. I coded my 2019 NAR Tiguan for the DLA following instructions.
> 
> It doesn’t seem to work. Also when I push the turn signal lever forward I get a LIGHT ASSIST ERROR.
> 
> ...


It has been established that the US Tiguan doesn't have the shutters required for MDF (part of DLA) like the Arteon does. Sorry but it's not possible.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks. I guess I was reading all the threads and posts wrong. I will change it all back. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

As ice4life mentioned, DLA not possible and I can confirm on my 2019 SEL-P R Line. Now to get functions working such as:

Rain Light, City Lights, predictive_AFS, intersection light with route data and no errors you need to perform Basic Settings. Below are screenshots of 4B, Coding with written amendments of items I’ve enabled that is not shown in the screenshots. 

Byte 10, these are functions checked off and confirmed working:










Byte 11, I’ve also enabled Bit 2 predictive_AFS, Bit 5 Dynamical Low Beam Light (appears to increase the lumens under certain conditions when under the speed that High Beam would normally or you’d like to come on), and Bit 6 High Beam Assistance. 










Byte 12, Bit 5 segmented cornering lights enabled (lumens on one side appears greater than others when in a turn at an intersection) and Bit 6 I actually have turned off and need to confirm. There’s mixed info on this Bit, appears some say highway light comes on at 86 mph/140km/h when enabled and in another forum when unchecked it comes on earlier. When I had it enabled I can confirm highway light pattern did come on but I was looking for it and was at speed to enable. 










Now I recommend the following, enable each function independently on level ground and then from outside your car run Basic Settings so you don’t add your weight to the vehicle when calibrating your new features. You’ll run Headlight adjustment start 1, don’t worry it’ll saying Not Running in the field below the drop down, but it’s working. Let it run for ~10 seconds (arbitrary number), then stop. Then select Headlight adjustment stop, it will also say not running. Give it a few seconds and then stop. The error on the AID will clear and you’ll be good to go. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Wow great info. I only have OBD11. So I’ll try to follow as close as I can. 

As for the last instructions. The basic settings. I think I have that figured out for OBD11 as I had to do those steps before. 

The last few questions I have is what does 09 adaptations have to be under the ‘Fern Ass’? 

I’ll need to know what to select as far as the top one in that and what I need to make active and what to enable. 

And lastly what do I need to have all the Bytes and Bit set at for A5? 

09 adaptation, A5 Module long coding and 4B module long coding is all I need to mess with to get this to be just like your described above. 

I just want to make sure my 09 adapt and A5 are right before I do the 4B. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

Ok for 09 you need to change your setting to the following (I do not have OBD11, but you’re in luck I have the screenshot)










Go here since I’ve documented all of my VCDS tweaks. It’ll have what you’re looking for. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

For Byte 10, you can copy my entries from the screenshot under Long Coding in 4B since they are good on the 2019 model. 

I plan to update the 4B long coding screenshots for future reference and also in the Google Doc I’ve posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019Tiguan, got your DM but you’re set to private so can’t respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I sent again. Hopefully it’ll work


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope, here’s what I see when I go to send:










Here’s my attempted reply:

I’m using VCDS, so while a good amount translates over to OBD11, it appears to be easier in reverse. Best I can tell you, since I don’t have OBD11, is to grab what I have coded that you want and post to the OBD11 thread and see if it can be translated by users of OBD11. The ambient light coding only changes the color on the AID and MIB. The Tiguan is not equipped with multicolored LEDs for the footwells or the doors. Only color available is white. I know the Arteon is equipped with multicolored LEDs throughout the vehicle, and I believe the same with the Jetta. You can code 10 or 30 colors, I originally had 10, but upped it to 30 due to my daughter’s color requests. 

Here’s the RGB values I’ve coded. Yes I hunted down the RGB codes for the colors listed in the doc. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

You could be limited by the version and platform you’re running OBD11 on . I do know long coding isn’t available with their new version that now can be used on iOS. Long coding is only available on the Android platform. Also possible that if you don’t have the Pro version that may limit you, but I can’t say for certain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok that’s cool. I have the pro for android so I have all the full capabilities. I think I may have messed some things up and the steps I’m looking for that you did might have went away. I don’t know. I’ll have to get that taptalk thing so that I can send screenshots and pics of what I’m talking about.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

Saw this and explains how predictive_AFS works. Lights have GPS in them:

https://jalopnik.com/you-have-no-idea-how-insanely-complex-modern-headlights-1840509448

Now if only someone knew what Dynamical low beam lights and segmented cornering lights actually do. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmevi (Mar 18, 2018)

I've made a short clip at night showing the Light Assist on my euro Arteon. Sorry for the quality, it was unplanned. Will do some better clips.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZIO3SUsMp8


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Emmevi said:


> I've made a short clip at night showing the Light Assist on my euro Arteon. Sorry for the quality, it was unplanned. Will do some better clips.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZIO3SUsMp8


Thanks! Any chance you have a VCDS and could show us what settings you have in 4B? Curious what the Euro version has set compared to the NAR.


----------



## Emmevi (Mar 18, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have a VCDS. Below you can find a clip posted by some VCDS tuner. He activated the Light Assist on a MY2018 (at the market launch without Light Assist option). Maybe you can get in contact for the coding you need. 

Night drive from 1:50sec>>


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Emmevi said:


> I've made a short clip at night showing the Light Assist on my euro Arteon. Sorry for the quality, it was unplanned. Will do some better clips.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZIO3SUsMp8


Since changing my light assist to dynamic light assist, this is how my US version works as well. Just hard to show it since every road is over illuminated in this country :banghead:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Since changing my light assist to dynamic light assist, this is how my US version works as well. Just hard to show it since every road is over illuminated in this country :banghead:


Wish DLA worked for me since Western PA is barely lit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Emmevi said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a VCDS. Below you can find a clip posted by some VCDS tuner. He activated the Light Assist on a MY2018 (at the market launch without Light Assist option). Maybe you can get in contact for the coding you need.
> 
> Night drive from 1:50sec>>


Emm,

Thanks, but no thank you. I've seen that person's vids and the comments on them. He charges people $$ for any of the changes he makes. Not worth it all IMO, to pay someone else for some VCDS changes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Emm,
> 
> Thanks, but no thank you. I've seen that person's vids and the comments on them. He charges people $$ for any of the changes he makes. Not worth it all IMO, to pay someone else for some VCDS changes.


Lol I already posted the DLA activation instructions in multiple threads :thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Lol I already posted the DLA activation instructions in multiple threads :thumbup:


The info is out there, might have to do some digging or others find ways to clean it up to match their particular model like ice4life and sdvolksGTI found and determined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I’m guessing this is the Cylindrical mask for beam deflection for DLA.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I’m guessing this is the Cylindrical mask for beam deflection for DLA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That appears to be it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That appears to be it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you don't have it you would just be able to see the individual LEDS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> So if you don't have it you would just be able to see the individual LEDS


Correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Lol I already posted the DLA activation instructions in multiple threads :thumbup:


And that's what I used. 

I'm just curious what other settings might be set on lights across the pond from the factory is all.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m making some progress, I hope, with HBA lights coming on earlier than at 37 mph. Scouring the interwebs and finding some tidbits here and there that I’m collecting and analyzing. Maybe this might lower the highway light activation speed from 86 mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Quick question guys. After turning on DLA on the Arteon, I've noticed one odd thing.

At lower, non-highway speeds, the drivers side DLA is great and lights up the left side of the road. However, when on a highway, with DLA turned on, I've noticed that, even with nothing there, the left side of the road does not illuminate very far down the road at all. As soon as I drop down from highway speeds, it then lights up the left side of the road again. I can tell a big difference on the left side of the road, while on a highway, if I turn off DLA and just pull the stalk back to turn on the beams. With it pulled back, it's a normal high beam and casts very far. With DLA on, the left doesn't cast near as far.

Is there a reason for this? Not sure if it's normal behavior for DLA or some setting I may need to turn off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Quick question guys. After turning on DLA on the Arteon, I've noticed one odd thing.
> 
> At lower, non-highway speeds, the drivers side DLA is great and lights up the left side of the road. However, when on a highway, with DLA turned on, I've noticed that, even with nothing there, the left side of the road does not illuminate very far down the road at all. As soon as I drop down from highway speeds, it then lights up the left side of the road again. I can tell a big difference on the left side of the road, while on a highway, if I turn off DLA and just pull the stalk back to turn on the beams. With it pulled back, it's a normal high beam and casts very far. With DLA on, the left doesn't cast near as far.
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Not sure if it's normal behavior for DLA or some setting I may need to turn off.


What’s the speed at which you notice this? It could be highway light turning on. Do you have highway light enabled in Byte 12 also? Highway light is enabled in Byte 10 by default. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s the speed at which you notice this? It could be highway light turning on. Do you have highway light enabled in Byte 12 also? Highway light is enabled in Byte 10 by default.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Above 60 MPH. I keep the cruise set to 75 on my rides home from work. Below 60, the drivers side seems to go back to fully lighting up. I need to check what I have set in 4B, but, I believe I have both highway lights enabled.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Above 60 MPH. I keep the cruise set to 75 on my rides home from work. Below 60, the drivers side seems to go back to fully lighting up. I need to check what I have set in 4B, but, I believe I have both highway lights enabled.


I’m curious to know your settings, but it sounds like Highway light function is kicking on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So here's a video I shot tonight omw home, showing the issue. It's clear now that, when on the highway, the drivers side high beam isn't coming on at all when DLA is on. 

You can see the left side is just the normal beam. As soon as I flick the stalk forward again to turn on regular high beams, the left then comes on. Flick it again to turn DLA back on, and the left high beam shuts off again.

There are no cars or light sources on that left side. 

Like I said, if I'm in a residential area, doing 40 to 50, and DLA is on, I can clearly see that left side lighting up like it's supposed too, and then going off automatically with an oncoming car. This only happens when I'm on the highway. Is this the same behavior you guys are seeing?

https://youtu.be/nX7Hi2JK-Is 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Every highway is lit out here, so haven't noticed. Btw you're talking about MDF, which is a function of DLA. DLA is not the high beam assistance. 

My guess is the highway light function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t have DLA to confirm, but based upon what looks like your speed in the speedo this looks like Highway light functioning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Every highway is lit out here, so haven't noticed. Btw you're talking about MDF, which is a function of DLA. DLA is not the high beam assistance.
> 
> My guess is the highway light function.


Ice, what's MDF?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

German and the translation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Ice, what's MDF?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


MDF is dynamic main beam control which uses the "cylindrical mask"


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> MDF is dynamic main beam control which uses the "cylindrical mask"


Got it, thanks.

Still though, it doesn't make sense to me that the car wouldn't light that side of the road at all, if there's no oncoming traffic. It's basically making the drivers side high beam pointless on the highway, really when, it's needed most. I understand shutting it down for oncoming cars. But, if you're doing 70 MPH, it helps to have as much of the road lit up in front of you as possible, to avoid any possible obstacles (deer come to mind). With the lights behaving this way, you're missing a large chunk of the road being lit up.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So guys, I think this video makes it pretty clear the lights should NOT be doing what mine do on the highway. This video shows that both the lights, passenger and driver, light up. Pretty clear this guy is doing highway speeds as well. The fog really helps to show exactly what the beams are doing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x_siXqBN10


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

And here it is. You guys are right. It IS the Highway light function. Apparently is considered "Country Light". In Austrlia (where they drive on the other side) it dips the right side beam above 80 KPH, which is exactly what I'm seeing. Apparently, unchecking Highway light in Bit 10 does the trick,

However, when I tried to do that, VCDS wouldn't let me save. It just hangs and then gives me an error. There has to be some way to un-check this I would think.

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/my-journey-activating-dla-my17-tiguan-128250-post1303296.html#post1303296


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*



M Diddy said:


> And here it is. You guys are right. It IS the Highway light function. Apparently is considered "Country Light". In Austrlia (where they drive on the other side) it dips the right side beam above 80 KPH, which is exactly what I'm seeing. Apparently, unchecking Highway light in Bit 10 does the trick,
> 
> However, when I tried to do that, VCDS wouldn't let me save. It just hangs and then gives me an error. There has to be some way to un-check this I would think.
> 
> https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/my-journey-activating-dla-my17-tiguan-128250-post1303296.html#post1303296


By chance have you tried enabling highway light in Byte 12, save the change, and from outside your vehicle run Basic Settings. Then go back in and uncheck Highway Light in Byte 10 and perform the same calibration procedure. It’s a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance have you tried enabling highway light in Byte 12, save the change, and from outside your vehicle run Basic Settings. Then go back in and uncheck Highway Light in Byte 10 and perform the same calibration procedure. It’s a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not, but, IIRC, didn't Vaisa mention that the Highway light in Byte 12 does nothing? I think the only one that matters is the one in Byte 10.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Well this is supremely frustrating. I was able to turn off the Highway Light in Byte 10, but 3 now without issue. When I uncheck, it saves just fine. However, it did not make a lick of difference. My DLA still goes into "Country Light" with the box checked or not. I tried a number of different settings in 4B and nothing. It always goes into "Country Light" no matter what I did. I had both the highway light boxes unchecked and ( Byte 10 and 12) and no difference. This makes zero sense.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Well this is supremely frustrating. I was able to turn off the Highway Light in Byte 10, but 3 now without issue. When I uncheck, it saves just fine. However, it did not make a lick of difference. My DLA still goes into "Country Light" with the box checked or not. I tried a number of different settings in 4B and nothing. It always goes into "Country Light" no matter what I did. I had both the highway light boxes unchecked and ( Byte 10 and 12) and no difference. This makes zero sense.


You could try switching to the factory coding on 4B; I posted the long codes in the VCDS thread a few months ago. Thanks for keeping us posted MD :thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Posing this question to see if anyone has tested this one out. Under Byte 12 in 4B, Bit 7 racing light. By chance has anyone enabled and put their vehicle in Sport mode? From what I read Porsche’s and Audi’s when put into Sport/Race mode the AFS headlights will swivel faster to keep up with quick cornering. Anyone have experience with that or tested? Going to try and test at some point, but curious if anyone else has tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So coded for racing light and this morning at start up changed to Sport during the LED presentation sequence while parked and noticed after finished, the headlights appeared to bump up a touch. During my short drive to the gym, the headlights appear to be more aggressive/faster and accurate with the swivel. The lights appear to cast farther down the road. I will need to confirm on a longer and more curves in drive. After the gym left car in D and didn’t appear to be as fast or as far, but was starting to have the sunrise so harder to tell. Will test again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

DLA seem to favor the far right lane on the highway, it stays on more consistently.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That was what seemed to be showing in all videos I’ve watched in the hopes we’d have it on the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> DLA seem to favor the far right lane on the highway, it stays on more consistently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


This is by design. Over 50 MPH, it leaves the high beam off on the left side. It's the "carriage" beam I think it was called? Supposedly you can turn this off and have both do high beams over 50, but, I never figured it out.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> DLA seem to favor the far right lane on the highway, it stays on more consistently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


So SD, did you fully flash the DLA function now? Do you have the split?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> So SD, did you fully flash the DLA function now? Do you have the split?


No, still not brave enough. VCP did come out with the Arteon flash, but there's no description on what it does


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anything in the forums telling users what that file is or even the FCM file for the Tiguan? Maybe it closes leaks? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anything in the forums telling users what that file is or even the FCM file for the Tiguan? Maybe it closes leaks? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll have to look, there Forum is not easy to navigate 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## arnav123 (Apr 28, 2020)

*thanks*

thanks a lot


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*4B module &amp; AFS lighting options questions*

So I was playing around with this and I have a missing calibration/ basic setting error. How do I fix that again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]faroodi [/mention] click the link to my mod doc, steps are in there to clear the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks - that sorted it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

So I rewent through the DLA settings and process posted by SD and Ice and I thought I had them all but I am still getting this error


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> So I rewent through the DLA settings and process posted by SD and Ice and I thought I had them all but I am still getting this error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to reset basic settings for headlights while on level ground. That will clear the error.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone performed these changes on a 2020 Tiguan? Asking since Pops just picked up a 2020 SEL-P R Line like mine last night, but I know some security methods by VW have been implemented. I don’t mind playing around in mine, but don’t want to cause him an issue and have to tuck my tail. He’s going to want some features I enabled and I’m sure headlights are one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey everyone. Just got a 2020 arteon a couple weeks ago. I coded the DLA successfully but noticed my startup sequence doesn’t do the tunneling when in high beams. I tried out the DLA Saturday night and although it worked well, it didn’t tunnel very well, the car in front of me. I think that the startup sequence to tests afs is what is causing it?
Other than that, it works fine. Any suggestions? I saw a video posted on YouTube a couple months ago with the tunneling effect startup. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Michael.bramblett said:


> Hey everyone. Just got a 2020 arteon a couple weeks ago. I coded the DLA successfully but noticed my startup sequence doesn’t do the tunneling when in high beams. I tried out the DLA Saturday night and although it worked well, it didn’t tunnel very well, the car in front of me. I think that the startup sequence to tests afs is what is causing it?
> Other than that, it works fine. Any suggestions? I saw a video posted on YouTube a couple months ago with the tunneling effect startup. Thanks for any help!







Like this? I’m talking with this guy tomorrow to see if I have all the coding right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Like this? I’m talking with this guy tomorrow to see if I have all the coding right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the video Shawn posted on YouTube a few months ago with it made an apparent tunnel. I tried mine again last night in the interstate and it just doesn’t tunnel enough. Love the feature though. Thanks for any input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I. Install VCP, download 1 and 2 , update I Face,. You must have active licence....









II. Go in VCP Activator to the file manager , donwload this file : For 4B module arteon_fcm_3q0907338c.zdc























































III. After you go in vcp in guided functions, go to uploada parameter data ZDC, you upload these file to the 4B module with erase memory you put selection on one parameter LAMPS_8G3_ADAPTIVE, usually it is the first one in the list when uploading..










ATTENTION: Lights on side lights , ignition ON , not engine on, you are out of the car laptop on the roof of the car....

IV. After that turn off igniton and again turn on and clear the all errros, check for the errors , clear the errors in 4B and the 09


V. After you need once again calibration , when doing calibration dipped lights on , flat surface, you are out of the car...

Then do the basic setting from outside the car, then you will see the difference.


DONT RESET settings you and adaptations in calibration

In my directions I stated you need to go and run the ones labeled Headlight adjustment Start 1
and then run Headlight adjustment Stop 2.
Scroll back earlier in the thread, someone did the reset all adaptations and caused lights to not work properly.
They had to go in and fixed something with the lights themselves.

Between every start stop wait for 15 secounds to lights move and etc... when doing calibration


Before calibration and after clear errors

EXAMPLE OF Arteon DLA 4B codings WHICH HAVE PERFECT WORKING......
CODING FOUND HERE activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla

2017 
000000050100044A07106F01020000000000000000000000000000000000

2018 
000000050100045607106F05020000000000000000000000000000000000

2019
000000050900047206317F62C30000000000000000000000000000000000

2020 
00000005090004CA01106F05020000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

So we need VCP to enable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> So we need VCP to enable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, to enable fully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a USA 2020 Arteon SEL-Premium R-Line and I have a VCP. 

Is this able to be enabled on my car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> I have a USA 2020 Arteon SEL-Premium R-Line and I have a VCP.
> 
> Is this able to be enabled on my car?
> 
> ...


If you have 3q0907338c as your 4B module, SEL P, with the front camera in windshield, and the full led headlights with led turns it should work but I’m not 100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I. Install VCP, download 1 and 2 , update I Face,. You must have active licence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks a lot man. It works fairly good. On par with the bmw I had but like a said tunneling isn’t too great. Unfortunately did everything through OBDeleven so will have to order everything to do the update with VCP. Definitely appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone with a SEL Premium Tiguan ever install the euro headlights in a NA model? I have the euro tails and love them but would like the euro headlights if they have full DLA capabilities. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Anyone with a SEL Premium Tiguan ever install the euro headlights in a NA model? I have the euro tails and love them but would like the euro headlights if they have full DLA capabilities. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you be coping me,


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Arteon has LED HIGH headlight, Tiguan only LED MID   Tiguan EU facelift now has Matrix headlight


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> Arteon has LED HIGH headlight, Tiguan only LED MID   Tiguan EU facelift now has Matrix headlight


Huh?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he’s saying is, sucks to be you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

Do you know if I can also activate Traffic Jam Assist as well or is it an either or kind of parameter and software change to the camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> Do you know if I can also activate Traffic Jam Assist as well or is it an either or kind of parameter and software change to the camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can if you have VCP and VCDS/OBDELEVEN. It’s just a different module you have to flash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I. Install VCP, download 1 and 2 , update I Face,. You must have active licence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD, does this add the tunnel to DLA? What exactly is this for?


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You can if you have VCP and VCDS/OBDELEVEN. It’s just a different module you have to flash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me the file that you used for DLA. 

I am on VCP file management... and the newest version for me is from 01-19-2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

I read through the thread and did the A5 / 09 coding and then the VCP DLA...

However the VCP firmware I can Download is Arteon_FCM_3q097338. And yours end in the letter C and is 2 years newer than mine and I’m downloading it right off the same “file management” thing. 

I have the DLA and AFS options in my settings. But I have these errors. And the basic settings step is getting blocked by something. 

The inner beams work but the outers do not. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> Can you send me the file that you used for DLA.
> 
> I am on VCP file management... and the newest version for me is from 01-19-2018.
> 
> ...


Yes I can send you that File. Although it should be in there I used the search box. It has to have the c at the end and say VW Arteon for model supported. I think I tried using the one you found last year and had to go to the dealer to get it fixed


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

blaineperry6 said:


> Do you know if I can also activate Traffic Jam Assist as well or is it an either or kind of parameter and software change to the camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup I have it on my 2019 SEL Premium RLine!! Thanks to my neighbor [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes I can send you that File. Although it should be in there I used the search box. It has to have the c at the end and say VW Arteon for model supported. I think I tried using the one you found last year and had to go to the dealer to get it fixed


[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] For some reason it’s not. I typed it into the search and everything. Sadly I noticed the C missing after the fact. 

I’d like to try and flash this file before I bring it into the dealer and I’m like “idk what Happened ?” Haha. 

Also know it’s been asked a few times. But can you confirm your coding after the full DLA enable? 

I saw your videos on YouTube just after I messed up. And it looks awesome! 

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yup I have it on my 2019 SEL Premium RLine!! Thanks to my neighbor [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! It will definitely help when the traffic goes live again. (One Day)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

These are the only Arteon Files available for my account. 

There is a golf_FCM_3Q0907338C files. But not for Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> These are the only Arteon Files available for my account.
> 
> There is a golf_FCM_3Q0907338C files. But not for Arteon.
> 
> ...


This is the file I used hopefully you won't have to go to the dealer for calibration or anything after you upload.





Arteon VCP .zdc Files - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is the file I used hopefully you won't have to go to the dealer for calibration or anything after you upload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The file is saying “wrong file type” for some reason. 

I contacted VCP support yesterday about why I don’t have the same files as you... but I haven’t heard from them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> The file is saying “wrong file type” for some reason.
> 
> I contacted VCP support yesterday about why I don’t have the same files as you... but I haven’t heard from them yet.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting, I’m not sure why. That’s the exact file I used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hmm interesting, I’m not sure why. That’s the exact file I used
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if it has to be downloaded by my VCP to actually be readable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] They added the correct files for me to my account. This fixed everything for the most part. However is am still not seeing the DLA happen at startup. 

Can you post your most current long codes for this? 

I was able to have DLA activate during output tests so it definitely works is enabled.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] They added the correct files for me to my account. This fixed everything for the most part. However is am still not seeing the DLA happen at startup.
> 
> Can you post your most current long codes for this?
> 
> ...












01/27/2021 4B long coding
0000 0005 0900 0472 0631 7F62 C300 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] I have now gotten to this point. However, auto highs / DLA doesn’t seem to do anything. Also AFS keeps shutting off. 

The vehicle does the tunnel on startup. 

The 2020 long coding doesn’t seem to work on my 2020 I’m running the 2019 Long Coding. 

Auto high beams are now also not longer available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

blaineperry6 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] I have now gotten to this point. However, auto highs / DLA doesn’t seem to do anything. Also AFS keeps shutting off.
> 
> The vehicle does the tunnel on startup.
> 
> ...


Something changed, I don’t know the differences between the two years. But you will just have to comb though to see if something is not right. It is good that you didn’t have to dealer like I did to flash the original file


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] thank you for helping me get here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

blaineperry6 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] I have now gotten to this point. However, auto highs / DLA doesn’t seem to do anything. Also AFS keeps shutting off.
> 
> The vehicle does the tunnel on startup.
> 
> ...


Blaine,

I had this happen to mine as well. I had the sudo-DLA pre VCP flash configured, without the tunneling.

Rented out the VCP from SD and got to flashing two days ago. After the flash, I notcied the tunnel was now there, and I had the A for AFS in my dash, but, my highs were not coming on at all on a test drive. In the middle of the drive, I un-checked and re-checked AFS and then I was no longer getting the A, just regular high beams. Tried doing a 4B basic settings START and STOP, but the problem was still there.

So, I went through the DLA process once more or just making sure the setting were all there. I did this, and all of the settings looked to be correct, but, I re-wrote them anyway. Once I did that, and did the basic settings on 4B, everything started working for me again and it works perfectly.

I have a 19 SEL-P R-Line like Shawn, so I just used his 4B long code as mine was a bit off. You should be ok using that as well as I don't think they changed anything on the 20.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

So do VCP first and then VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineperry6 (Jan 10, 2021)

*M Diddy & sdvolksGTi*: Turned out my adaptive Cruise Control had a Code once I Cleared That it works well.

*Faroodi:* You need VCP As it requires a software flash to the module. I do not Believe VCDS Does this.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

blaineperry6 said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] They added the correct files for me to my account. This fixed everything for the most part. However is am still not seeing the DLA happen at startup.
> 
> Can you post your most current long codes for this?
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic as I want to look at some parameters for other modules, but how did you get them to add the needed zdc files?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Just got it working on mine last night!











Although on my way home tonight I noticed my cornering lights were not turning on at intersections. 

So I had to go back into 4B and turn Predictive AFS and Predictive Route Data back on. Below is this the final long coding I used on my 2019 SEL-P …….

0000 0005 0900 0472 0631 7F 67 C300 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

Byte 11 had to be changed to 67 from 62.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome to see! So what are the final VCDS changes - I have lost track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I noticed that my 2021 does the cut like above when you start the car. My 2019 didn’t do that even with the DLA coding. Does this mean the 2021 is ready for full DLA with the cut out?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]ice4life [/mention]I know sdvolksgti needed and recently used VCP to add the additional parameters needed for the cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I noticed that my 2021 does the cut like above when you start the car. My 2019 didn’t do that even with the DLA coding. Does this mean the 2021 is ready for full DLA with the cut out?


I don’t recall any ‘21 owners that have looked into this. You might have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LSIII said:


> I don’t recall any ‘21 owners that have looked into this. You might have to be the guinea pig.


@ice4life Ice is right. I picked up my 21 today from the dealer. The headlights do the same dance with the cut my 19 did AFTER flashing it with VCP I'm going to make the DLA adjustments tomorrow and see if that works. I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> @ice4life Ice is right. I picked up my 21 today from the dealer. The headlights do the same dance with the cut my 19 did AFTER flashing it with VCP I'm going to make the DLA adjustments tomorrow and see if that works. I don't see why it wouldn't.


Please update me on the 2021 activation process. I think the coding has changed but I’d like to activate it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So I "think" I have DLA working on my 21. I made a change tonight and, for the most part, the lights behaved like DLA. However, it's pouring down rain which might have affected their behavior as well. Need to wait for a dry night to take it back out and confirm.

Only had to make a change 4B to add the menu items and one charge in A5.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So yeah, DLA works on my 21. Took it for a test drive last night and it works perfectly. The only thing I noticed that's a bit different than my 2019 is that it doesn't seem to turn on as much. The 2021 is more sensitive to the amount of light around and it needs to be darker for it to activate.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> So yeah, DLA works on my 21. Took it for a test drive last night and it works perfectly. The only thing I noticed that's a bit different than my 2019 is that it doesn't seem to turn on as much. The 2021 is more sensitive to the amount of light around and it needs to be darker for it to activate.


You can really see how well it works on backroads with no street lights and a a lot of curves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You can really see how well it works on backroads with no street lights and a a lot of curves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. On backroads, it's perfect. I just noticed that on my 2019, it seemed to turn on in locations that were more well lit. But, it works for sure. Simple change as well. Just change A5 - Byte 15 to 40 instead of 20 and the three changes in 4B that add it to the menu. There's some other options for AFS in A5 Byte 16 but, I didn't mess with those.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

What


M Diddy said:


> Yeah. On backroads, it's perfect. I just noticed that on my 2019, it seemed to turn on in locations that were more well lit. But, it works for sure. Simple change as well. Just change A5 - Byte 15 to 40 instead of 20 and the three changes in 4B that add it to the menu. There's some other options for AFS in A5 Byte 16 but, I didn't mess with those.


 What were the change in 4b?

and did you need to do the adaptations in 09, or reset basic settings after, like we did on the 2019?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what this is/does, , but sounds interesting & following for my '21 now


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> What
> 
> What were the change in 4b?
> 
> and did you need to do the adaptations in 09, or reset basic settings after, like we did on the 2019?


I was incorrect on modules. Here's what I had to do to get it working. Just three changes.

In module 09:

Find "Fernlicht_Assistent" and go into that menu.
6. Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
7. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.

"Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" needs to be present as well. Mine already was.

I'm module 5F:

Go to Byte 15 and change that to 40 from 20.

Then do the Basic settings adaptation.

That's it. You don't even need to touch 4B


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> I was incorrect on modules. Here's what I had to do to get it working. Just three changes.
> 
> In module 09:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Thanks for this!!


Not a problem. Try it out and let me know how it goes.

One thing of note. For some reason, when I tried to change 5F - Byte 15 using the dropdown box in VCDS, it wouldn't let me do it. 20 is High beam assist and 40 is DLA. I could, however, just manually change the byte to 40 by typing it in and saving.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Not a problem. Try it out and let me know how it goes.
> 
> One thing of note. For some reason, when I tried to change 5F - Byte 15 using the dropdown box in VCDS, it wouldn't let me do it. 20 is High beam assist and 40 is DLA. I could, however, just manually change the byte to 40 by typing it in and saving.


A few things: it wasn’t byte 15 on mine, it was byte 7. Everything else around it was 00 00 so I changed the only one that said 20 to 40 and it seems to have worked. 

Also, I had to go into 4B and activate MDF and GLW as I suspected. Without doing that it was throwing a light assist error even after doing basic settings and clearing the adaptive headlight faults. 

Haven’t had a chance to try it out but hopefully will tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

is this something that can be achieved with a 19 SEL-P?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> is this something that can be achieved with a 19 SEL-P?


With the 19/20, you would need VCP to flash the module in addition to the coding/adaptations. So theoretically yes, but not as simple.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Well as an update, it is not working correctly. The high beams come on under the normal circumstances, and they even fade in rather than abruptly turn on and off, however they never turn off unless the neighborhood ambient lighting appears, and the cut out isn’t appearing. So people were getting pissed to say the least as they were getting high beamed. Not sure why it’s not working.

I went in and activated some more things in 4B- highway light, city light, intersection light, glw with lwr, and a few others. Hoping it will start to work with these additions. Maybe they just needed to all be turned on to get the full DLa?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Not a problem. Try it out and let me know how it goes.
> 
> One thing of note. For some reason, when I tried to change 5F - Byte 15 using the dropdown box in VCDS, it wouldn't let me do it. 20 is High beam assist and 40 is DLA. I could, however, just manually change the byte to 40 by typing it in and saving.


Can you please post your long code for A5, 5F, and 4B? I was reading your notes and they’re inconsistent so I need to check my long codes against yours for completion. Thanks man!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Well as an update, it is not working correctly. The high beams come on under the normal circumstances, and they even fade in rather than abruptly turn on and off, however they never turn off unless the neighborhood ambient lighting appears, and the cut out isn’t appearing. So people were getting pissed to say the least as they were getting high beamed. Not sure why it’s not working.
> 
> I went in and activated some more things in 4B- highway light, city light, intersection light, glw with lwr, and a few others. Hoping it will start to work with these additions. Maybe they just needed to all be turned on to get the full DLa?


Literally, the only change I made was the two adaptations in 09 and charge byte 15 from 20 to 40 in 5F. I changed nothing else and it worked.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Literally, the only change I made was the two adaptations in 09 and charge byte 15 from 20 to 40 in 5F. I changed nothing else and it worked.


I know this might sound funny, but are you sure you didn’t change A5 and not 5F? Because byte 15 in A5 is what changes it from HBA to DLA when going from 20 to 40. And byte 15 in 5F is just 00 regardless. Im thinking you might have mixed up the modules but defer to you.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I know this might sound funny, but are you sure you didn’t change A5 and not 5F? Because byte 15 in A5 is what changes it from HBA to DLA when going from 20 to 40. And byte 15 in 5F is just 00 regardless. Im thinking you might have mixed up the modules but defer to you.


You're right. It's A5. That's what I put into my original post.

"Only had to make a change 4B to add the menu items and one charge in A5."


----------



## Tarawac (Aug 13, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> *Arteon SEL P DLA (OBD Eleven/ VCDS)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After retrofit from 8IT to 8IU I get this errors … can anyone help me


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

How do you do this on the 21?

“On the head unit go to Menu > Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights”


----------



## Tarawac (Aug 13, 2020)

no helps


----------



## sentinus (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello to everyone;
A few days ago, I tried to activate dla in my arteon 2020 model vehicle, after flashing with vcp, my high beam signals stopped working.
It doesn't work even though I made the basic settings. Can anyone help me about this issue?
4b module gives error and a lot of things.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

I tried to activate DLA on my '21 using the steps from the previous 2 pages, but I have persistent Lane Assist, Travel Assist Dynamic Road Sign errors that I can't get to go away. Any ideas from the screenshots I've posted below?

Sorry in advance for the fingerprints, I was getting a little testy with it 😄










Steps taken:

Module 4B

In long coding, start by enabling mdf_activation and glw_activation
I then enabled city, highway, rain and intersection lights, dynamical low beam light, segmented cornering light and glw_with_lwr_activation)

Module 09

In Adaptations - Find "Fernlicht_Assistent" and go into that menu.
6. Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
7. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.

"Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" needs to be present as well. Mine already was.

Module A5

In long coding, change AFS_coding_Light_Assist to Dynamic_Light_Assist


In one of these modules I did the basic headlight settings but I can't remember which one.


Here are the errors from my Driver Assistance module:


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

You didn’t do the basic headlight reset correctly is why. Go back to that portion and follow it to a T. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

It doesn’t have the setting in there so that’s why it’s causing the errors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Go into your history and see what you performed. If you performed resetting of all adaptations you essentially cleared that module out to the settings VW receives the module before they install and apply the proper settings. If that is the case, tuck your tail, go to your dealer and claim you got in and all these popped up out of the blue if you don’t have a dealer that’s cool with modding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Go into your history and see what you performed. If you performed resetting of all adaptations you essentially cleared that module out to the settings VW receives the module before they install and apply the proper settings. If that is the case, tuck your tail, go to your dealer and claim you got in and all these popped up out of the blue if you don’t have a dealer that’s cool with modding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My history doesn't say that I reset all adaptations (unless it doesn't log that) but I did click start calibration mode last night wondering if that would do the trick.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Michael.bramblett said:


> You didn’t do the basic headlight reset correctly is why. Go back to that portion and follow it to a T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know which module the basic headlight reset is in? I've found in two different ones.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

HandonBread said:


> Do you know which module the basic headlight reset is in? I've found in two different ones.


Honestly not too sure. I believe somewhere in here someone did it with a ‘21. I know things changed with coding in the 21’s. It’s been so long since I did mine that I forgot where it is in the ‘20s lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the MIB you’ll go to Car > Settings > Factory and Lights to reset. 










To accept settings changed to your lights performed in 4B you’ll need to go to Basic Settings. 










Then from there it’s best to be outside of your vehicle on level ground for this part of the process. 










With a MY20 or greater it’s probably best to also have the hood open. Under basic settings you’ll want to run Basic Headlamp setting first while the lights are set to 0 on the selector. Wait approximately 30 seconds or so as it’ll appear nothing is happening. After running, stop the process and then go back to then run Acknowledge basic setting for approximately the same amount of time. The headlights might perform the startup sequence. Then you’re done. Now if that doesn’t clear your errors I suspect you may have run reset all adaptations and that’s a trip to the dealer. 

Maybe [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]can chime in if I missed something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I know I got it working on the 21, but I have to be honest I didn’t document the steps because it wasn’t working at first and then we tried so many things to get it working. 

One thing I remember is that you don’t have to factory reset the lighting settings because that’s not an option on the 21 menus.

I recall doing the adaptations, changing coding and setting basic headlight settings in 4B. It worked very well.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

All those changes you did in module 4B aren't necessary and could possibly be the source of your problems. Those changes in 4B I believe are what's needed in the pre 21 models. 

Also sounds like you didn't reset your infotainment screen. Do so by holding down the power button until the screen goes dark and continue holding for an additional few seconds. Then after it boots back up go into car settings and select lights. A new entry called "dynamic light assist" should appear. Check mark it if not already. At this point you might have to do the headlight calibration again. Shut off the car then start it up. You might still get errors but drive it around and see if it clears. 

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> In the MIB you’ll go to Car > Settings > Factory and Lights to reset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ice4life said:


> I know I got it working on the 21, but I have to be honest I didn’t document the steps because it wasn’t working at first and then we tried so many things to get it working.
> 
> One thing I remember is that you don’t have to factory reset the lighting settings because that’s not an option on the 21 menus.
> 
> I recall doing the adaptations, changing coding and setting basic headlight settings in 4B. It worked very well.





Copbait said:


> All those changes you did in module 4B aren't necessary and could possibly be the source of your problems. Those changes in 4B I believe are what's needed in the pre 21 models.
> 
> Also sounds like you didn't reset your infotainment screen. Do so by holding down the power button until the screen goes dark and continue holding for an additional few seconds. Then after it boots back up go into car settings and select lights. A new entry called "dynamic light assist" should appear. Check mark it if not already. At this point you might have to do the headlight calibration again. Shut off the car then start it up. You might still get errors but drive it around and see if it clears.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


Thanks for your input everyone. After trying it again and soft resetting the head unit a few times I ended up reverting all long codes and adaptations to stock (I was lucky enough to have made a backup when I got the car.) While my lights are working fine again I unfortunately still have the lane, travel and dynamic road sign errors that appear to be static. I have driven the car for about 15 minutes after with no change. I can confirm I did not reset all adaptations on any module, but I did hit start calibration mode on A5.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When did you do calibration on A5? Also why?

P..S. - 4B touches pretty much all those systems to make them work in conjunction so if you reset that in error that will impact the other modules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

HandonBread said:


> Thanks for your input everyone. After trying it again and soft resetting the head unit a few times I ended up reverting all long codes and adaptations to stock (I was lucky enough to have made a backup when I got the car.) While my lights are working fine again I unfortunately still have the lane, travel and dynamic road sign errors that appear to be static. I have driven the car for about 15 minutes after with no change. I can confirm I did not reset all adaptations on any module, but I did hit start calibration mode on A5.


Uh oh, if you did the start calibration mode option then you will probably need the dealership to fix that. Sorry doesn't sound good.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When did you do calibration on A5? Also why?
> 
> P..S. - 4B touches pretty much all those systems to make them work in conjunction so if you reset that in error that will impact the other modules.
> 
> ...





Copbait said:


> Uh oh, if you did the start calibration mode option then you will probably need the dealership to fix that. Sorry doesn't sound good.


Much like "reset all adaptations" sounds like it's a good idea to click, I thought this might self calibrate the driver assistance module and fix my problem. Not my brightest spur of the moment decision. I think I'll have to accept that a dealer trip is in my future.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

So far I've helped out a couple of other forum members get their DLA headlights working on their 21's and here is what I've learned so far. 

First off, every car seems to have small nuances in the coding that makes it not one universal way to enable DLA.

Secondly, there seems to be a distinct difference with the SEL non premiums vs the SEL premiums. That difference is that on the SEL non premium models under control module 4B you must enable bit 6 under byte 10 in the long coding. No one seems to have needed to do this on the SEL premium models yet. Here is a pic of it what it looks like on both the Iphone and an Android version of OBDEleven. Subtle differences but noteworthy for sure. The Android indicates bit 6 of byte 10 is for MDF Activation. This needs to be turned on the non premiums apparently. 

Iphone version:










Android version:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I turned that on with my sel premium. And I recall being told I didn’t need to and that was the lynch pin which made it work.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

NHTSA to Allow Adaptive Driving Beam Headlights on New Vehicles, Improving Safety for Drivers, Pedestrians, and Cyclists | NHTSA







www.nhtsa.gov






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

A cautionary tale ...

Let me start by saying how much I appreciate everyone's contributions. Thanks to ice4life, copbait, and m diddy, who have provided a lot on this topic.

I have an SEL-P-R manufacture date of 04/2021. I have been using VCDS since 2009 and have owned my own dongle since 2011. I know we all do these mods at our own risk and I think we all know that each car can sometimes have their own nuances when it comes to changes.

I decided to try the DLA mod this past Saturday. Given my model year I decided to try exactly what m diddy described. I made the changes and got my error codes (I expected this). The ignition was on (engine not running) and the hood was popped. 

My error messages were (I think) Lane Assist, Light Fault, and Headlight Assist. I checked my menu and DLA tick box was showing. High beams non functional.

On level ground facing a wall I went into Module 09 (the only place Basic Headlight Settings showed) and tried to run the basic settings. I got the following error:









Crap! I realized I tried doing the settings with the light switch on auto. I turned the ignition off. Turned the light switch to 0 and tried again. Same error. Crap Crap Crap.

I then went into module 4B to try the bit 6 in byte 10 trick. Tried basic settings again and same error. Crap. I stupidly tried long coding some of the other 4B things like city, all weather and other lights. Same error on basic settings. A new error code showed up too. Dynamic cornering lights now not working. Crap.

It was late so I turned off the car and locked it. Next day ran a short errand and found out that if Lane Assist ain't working neither is ACC cruise control. Got home and tried one more time to run basic settings. All the proper conditions. Same error. Crap.

I undid the long coding in 4B. Lane assist errors went away but still no ability to run basic settings. I undid the A5 long code and the 09 settings and I got high beams (but no auto feature). I still can't do basic settings and I still was getting Light Fault and Dynamic Cornering Fault. I went through and checked everything I might have touched and found one value in long coding. Light fault gone. Still no ability to do basic settings.

I finally went into 09 and cleared the DTCs to get rid of the Cornering error. The error cleared after I turned off and on ignition. Yes! No more faults! Still can't do basic settings ...

End results:
1) No errors in car status
2) Lane assist and Cruise working
3) Low and High Beams working
4) High beam assist (auto) working
5) No NAR headlight movement anymore
6) No cornering lights at all
7) No all weather / fog lights even though the switch works 

So, I have basic low and high beam functionality without cornering lights.

I can't run basic settings to see if I can fix it.

At least I don't have any nasty orange messages 

Any ideas?


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> A cautionary tale ...
> 
> Let me start by saying how much I appreciate everyone's contributions. Thanks to ice4life, copbait, and m diddy, who have provided a lot on this topic.
> 
> ...


This what broke my dynamic cornering:

_Found this setting on the internet to enable 'Intersection light with route data'
4B multifunction module
Long coddling:
Intersection light with route data, set to enabled _

Everybody keeps talking about Basic Headlight settings in 4B but all I see in 4B (VCDS) are calibration settings for headlights and I am not touching those.

But I do see a fault in 4B that I need basic light settings. Sigh.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> This what broke my dynamic cornering:
> 
> _Found this setting on the internet to enable 'Intersection light with route data'
> 4B multifunction module
> ...


 I'm not familiar with VCDS as I learned everything I know with the OBDEleven Pro app. Sounds like you've got everything right except for the basic settings step. The basic settings needs to be done in 4B not 09. Not sure why you don't see it there but it's definitely there in the OBDEleven app. I would assume it should be the same in VCDS. Here's the instructions anyways just to double check everything.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks Copbait. I was going to take a screenshot of my 4B Basic Settings missing the two options needed (Basic headlight settings, acknowledge settings) in VCDS but it would just be a waste of cloud storage  I did find somebody who had a similar problem in an R forum. They wrote:

_Thank you both. *I wonder if there's a bug on vcds. I do not have those settings on 4b, but I have them in 9 central electronics.* Executing, then deleting the error code would not do the trick. I tried VCP (I got one to enable TJA) and module 4b in VCP does have the two settings, and after executing I was able to delete the error code, and I'm back in business._

So, I just ordered an OBD 11 Pro ... hopefully get it tomorrow ...


----------



## uhrgenau (Oct 3, 2003)

Arteon Christian said:


> Thanks Copbait. I was going to take a screenshot of my 4B Basic Settings missing the two options needed (Basic headlight settings, acknowledge settings) but it would just be a waste of cloud storage  I did find somebody who had a similar problem in an R forum. They wrote:
> 
> _Thank you both. *I wonder if there's a bug on vcds. I do not have those settings on 4b, but I have them in 9 central electronics.* Executing, then deleting the error code would not do the trick. I tried VCP (I got one to enable TJA) and module 4b in VCP does have the two settings, and after executing I was able to delete the error code, and I'm back in business._
> 
> So, I just ordered an OBD 11 Pro ... hopefully get it tomorrow ...


----------



## uhrgenau (Oct 3, 2003)

Don't mean to be a downer AC but I followed Copbait's instructions on OBD Eleven and ran into the same error message that you got with VCDS. The only difference was that I didn't get any warning messages from the car.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

I am sorry to hear that. So you were not able to run Basic Settings / Basic Headlight Settings in 4B with OBD 11? Were you able to back out the changes?

The worst that can happen for me is that OBD 11 wont show or be able to run the basic settings in 4B either and I will return the device with my car in the same state it is in now. If it works I will keep it.


----------



## uhrgenau (Oct 3, 2003)

Arteon Christian said:


> I am sorry to hear that. So you were not able to run Basic Settings / Basic Headlight Settings in 4B with OBD 11? Were you able to back out the changes?
> 
> The worst that can happen for me is that OBD 11 wont show or be able to run the basic settings in 4B either and I will return the device with my car in the same state it is in now. If it works I will keep it.


Basic Settings / Basic Headlight Settings sent an error when I tried to save. I did not back out the changes because I did not get any warnings and the headlights are doing their start-up dance as expected. Further testing to follow.

Let me know what you encounter when you try your OBD Eleven Pro.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

So it was my VCDS ... The end of my tale of woe ...

VCDS showed the error in 4B but wouldn't show the Basic Headlight setting in 4B


















So I connected my new OBD 11 Pro

Once the initial scan was done it showed a few errors. I cleared them. Then went into 4B. OBD 11 showed the Basic Setting for headlights.


























I applied Basic Headlight Setting and then acknowledge and my headlights danced again. But still no cornering lights. I was happy with the victory. 

I decided to reconnect VCDS to see if fixing things in 4B made a difference but still no Basic Headlight Setting in 4B. While I was in there I checked long coding and realized that I disabled my cornering lights to get rid of the error message I had after making changes in the first place. So I added it back. Segmented cornering light.










Error came back but I just reconnected OBD 11 and did Basic Headlight Setting again and presto.

I now have my Arteon back where it was before I tried the DLA mod!

Now that I know OBD 11 can see 4B correctly I will try the mod again with my new toy. Probably next week.

Don't know why VCDS can't work in 4B correctly but hopefully someone will see this and notify whoever needs to be notified.

My original error message must have been because VCDS was showing basic headlight settings in 09.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

So, after fixing all my original problems with OBD 11 I decided to use the write-up from Cobait to retry the DLA adaption. 

Honestly for 2021 model and the new ability to actually do Basic Headlight Settings it was a breeze. I won't know my results until it gets dark. 

I do want to update one thing in Copbait's write-up. I have the next gen OBD 11 Pro and so I didn't see a binary number tab in 4B. Instead in my variant I saw a list of literal changes. When Copbait's description says "Select 01010110 tab find byte 10 and select bit 6" you might instead see the following:









Scroll down and select "mdf_activation" which is byte 10 bit 6.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for your woes. Cop bait did mine a years ago w OBD and they work flawlessly. Drove home last night from Lawrence KS to KC, (dark highway) and was pretty much mesmerized by my headlights and how much they were dancing/lighting/switching to focus on different things. They are awesome. Good luck. Cop is the man


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> So, after fixing all my original problems with OBD 11 I decided to use the write-up from Cobait to retry the DLA adaption.
> 
> Honestly for 2021 model and the new ability to actually do Basic Headlight Settings it was a breeze. I won't know my results until it gets dark.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear you figured that out and good info for others as well. Be prepared tonight.....there will be a significant wow factor!



Jhawkcclux said:


> Sorry for your woes. Cop bait did mine a years ago w OBD and they work flawlessly. Drove home last night from Lawrence KS to KC, (dark highway) and was pretty much mesmerized by my headlights and how much they were dancing/lighting/switching to focus on different things. They are awesome. Good luck. Cop is the man


Thanks man, you know I think I saw you last night. I was headed the opposite direction on K10. I tell you these Arteon's kind of stand out. I also saw a Jaguar F-type that I first thought was an Arteon. It's DRL's are similar to the Arteon's signature DRL's, at least when viewed in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Izhackcohen (7 mo ago)

Hi 
I have a problem 
I got the Škoda Octavia mk4 withe matrix light
I know it not the place but I think you can help me 
I messed up with obd11 and now I have 2 errors 
Dynamic cornering light 
Fault : light assist
I can’t fix it and can’t revert 
Can someone help me to fix my problem .
Tanks


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Most errors like you are reporting happen after you make changes but do not run Basic Settings - Basic Headlight Settings and then Acknowledge Headlight Settings in module 4B. 

I showed what it looks like in OBD 11 above on this page.

Try giving that a try.


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Izhackcohen said:


> Hi
> I have a problem
> I got the Škoda Octavia mk4 withe matrix light
> I know it not the place but I think you can help me
> ...


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Please remember to be on a level surface when you run Basic Headlight Settings.


----------



## Izhackcohen (7 mo ago)

Arteon Christian said:


> Please remember to be on a level surface when you run Basic Headlight Settings.


Hi 
It doesn’t work my friend
I tried everything but no luck 
Hi t must be something in long coding and I can’t figure it out


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

If you made changes and kept track of them then go back and undo them and run Basic Headlight Settings. I just went through many errors but you can back them out. Software changes can usually be undone. If you didn't keep track of your changes then you may need to get dealership help.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I. Install VCP, download 1 and 2 , update I Face,. You must have active licence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

sdvolksGTi said:


> bump


If you find yourself in the chicagoland area, I'd love to have you do this to mine.


----------

